# ÚLTIMA HORA: Hay ganas de guerra en la White House.



## Bartleby (24 Ene 2022)

Biden ha hablado con los principales líderes Europeos. Me imagino que alguno de ellos se encargará de enviar un WhatsApp a Mr. Sánchez.

*Si vis pacem, para bellum*


----------



## Misterio (24 Ene 2022)

Eso no me lo pierdo, los soldados pegándose tiros y misilazos pero con la mascarilla y el test negativo del día.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (24 Ene 2022)

Que malo era trump 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Ene 2022)

Se notan quien pago la campaña del bidón


----------



## radium (24 Ene 2022)

¿Cuantos efectivos ha de enviar españa?
Una brigada de montaña, o mandará a la legión.
¿Como nos venderá Pedro Sanchez, el envio de una division azul 2.0?


----------



## Katakroker (24 Ene 2022)

Tanto hablar de democracia y se olvida que en la original ateniense no había distinción entre lo civil y lo militar, eran los mismos.


----------



## iconoclasta (24 Ene 2022)

Veo con quién va hablar Biden y no veo a nuestro Pedro. Pobre, se pasa el finde dirigiendo a sus mesnadas para la guerra, ofreciendo sus mejores tropas y lo dejan fuera de la llamada decisiva.


----------



## EGO (24 Ene 2022)

Misterio dijo:


> Eso no me lo pierdo, los soldados pegándose tiros y misilazos pero con la mascarilla y el test negativo del día.



Hamego,como haya una guerraza gorda se acabaron las mascarillas,las vacunas,las feministas,los LGTB,las pateras y todas las tonterias progres.

Las bolsas al infierno,los ahorros perdidos en las quiebras bancarias y leyes marciales para evitar disturbios.

Yo estoy ahora disfrutando de un vinito por si la semana que viene ya no se puede.


----------



## Merrill (24 Ene 2022)

Misterio dijo:


> Eso no me lo pierdo, los soldados pegándose tiros y misilazos pero con la mascarilla y el test negativo del día.



Los que no tengan el certificado koby al día no podrán ir a las trincheras y deberán confinarse 15 días en su casa


----------



## mloureiro (24 Ene 2022)

Nosotros no pintamos nada. Ni debemos pintar nada.


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Ene 2022)

Ucrania | Última hora del conflicto: Biden mantiene esta tarde una videoconferencia con los líderes europeos en la que no estará Sánchez

*Biden mantendrá este lunes una videoconferencia sobre Ucrania con varios dirigentes europeos*
El presidente estadounidense Joe Biden mantendrá este lunes una "videoconferencia segura" con varios dirigentes europeos sobre la situación en Ucrania a las 20H00 GMT, según ha informado la Casa Blanca.

En un momento en el que aumenta la alarma en Estados Unidos sobre la posibilidad de un inminente ataque de Rusia a Ucrania, Biden hablará desde la "Situation Room" (la Sala de Emergencias) de la Casa Blanca con la presidenta de la Comisión Europea *Ursula von der Leyen,* el presidente del Consejo europeo* Charles Michel*, el presidente francés *Emmanuel Macron*, el canciller alemán *Olaf Scholz*, el primer ministro italiano* Mario Draghi*, el secretario general de la OTAN* Jens Stoltenberg*, el presidente polaco *Andrzej Duda* y el primer ministro británico *Boris Johnson*. *A ese encuentro no ha sido invitado, por tanto, el presidente del Gobierno español Pedro Sánchez.*


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Ene 2022)

Misterio dijo:


> Eso no me lo pierdo, los soldados pegándose tiros y misilazos pero con la mascarilla y el test negativo del día.



Si dan positivo no les dejan ir al frente y se tienen que quedar una semana confinados en el cuartel


----------



## LordEntrophy (24 Ene 2022)

iconoclasta dijo:


> Veo con quién va hablar Biden y no veo a nuestro Pedro. Pobre, se pasa el finde dirigiendo a sus mesnadas para la guerra, ofreciendo sus mejores tropas y lo dejan fuera de la llamada decisiva.



O mandamos otra F-100, o que la Blas de Lezo de la vuelta. 

Ya no es que solo le dejé andar 25 metros junto a él en los pasillos, es que ya no le menciona en los tuits  

Somos la irrelevancia más absoluta y hacemos el memo, encima para nada


----------



## Kabraloka (24 Ene 2022)

y el tonto de sánchez fingiendo hablar con alguien en la foto del teléfono...

joder, hay que ser ridículo...


----------



## Mr. VULT (24 Ene 2022)

Quien ha puesto a Biden en la WH? Quien le negocia los contratos en la India y paises asiaticos a Putin? Quien ha montado la plandemia? 







Papi os manda un saludo, mientras reestructura su economia.


----------



## Tronald Drump (24 Ene 2022)

Va a ir su puta madre


----------



## HARLEY66 (24 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Si dan positivo no les dejan ir al frente y se tienen que quedar una semana confinados en el cuartel



Lo importante es que si hay guerra se haga con perspectiva de género y se tenga en cuenta el empoderamiento femenino. Si en el Estado Mayor y en el Gabinete de Crisis no hay paridad de generales y generalas, las Femen mostrarán sus turgentes senos (sic) ante el ejercito ruso para desmoralizarlos


----------



## Charlatan (24 Ene 2022)

GUERRA VS RUSIA EN INVIERNO.......YA VAN PERDIENDO.........


----------



## Pedro III (24 Ene 2022)

¿Ahora anuncian las videollamadas de grupo desde la Casa Blanca?


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (24 Ene 2022)

yo iré con la familia a la chabola que tenemos en el monte, el gobierno no sabe que existe, y allí plantaremos cositas, ahora en invierno racionamiento y ir tirando, los que viváis en COLMENAS iros preparando porque vais a flipar, yo se que es esa mierda, un amigo mío vivió una guerra en una ciudad y no sabe ni como esta vivo, saqueadores, francotiradores enemigos, CERO comida y agua, vamos que tendréis que vender vuestro culo peludo eso si no os agarran y os mandan a filas...


----------



## EGO (24 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Ucrania | Última hora del conflicto: Biden mantiene esta tarde una videoconferencia con los líderes europeos en la que no estará Sánchez
> 
> *Biden mantendrá este lunes una videoconferencia sobre Ucrania con varios dirigentes europeos*
> El presidente estadounidense Joe Biden mantendrá este lunes una "videoconferencia segura" con varios dirigentes europeos sobre la situación en Ucrania a las 20H00 GMT, según ha informado la Casa Blanca.
> ...



El viruelo es el niño tonto de la agenda 2030.

Mira como Drogui,que es uno de los mayores comepollas de la judiada,si que esta en la reunion.


----------



## frrank (24 Ene 2022)

NO A LA GUERRA de los progres.
Todos a Ferraz, pásalo 

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WinstonSmith (24 Ene 2022)

Pareceis nuevos en burbuja. No va a pasar nada, y lo sabéis.


----------



## Vorsicht (24 Ene 2022)

Al final voy a usar el bunker!


----------



## elKaiser (24 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> El viruelo es el niño tonto de la agenda 2030.
> 
> Mira como Drogui,que es uno de los mayores comepollas de la judiada,si que esta en la reunion.



Es mejor que no haya sido invitado, para nosotros sobretodo.


----------



## Bartleby (24 Ene 2022)

WinstonSmith dijo:


> Pareceis nuevos en burbuja. No va a pasar nada, y lo sabéis.




Así empezaba el hilo del coronavirus Chino hace dos años, todavía podemos leer esos mensajes de enero de 2020


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (24 Ene 2022)

Menuda agonía


----------



## francoa54 (24 Ene 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Biden ha hablado con los principales líderes Europeos. Me imagino que alguno de ellos se encargará de enviar un WhatsApp a Mr. Sánchez.
> 
> *Si vis pacem, para bellum*



Jajaja..ese viejo cagalitroso no hila las palabras, habla sólo con teleprompter


----------



## WinstonSmith (24 Ene 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Así empezaba el hilo del coronavirus Chino hace dos años, todavía podemos leer esos mensajes de enero de 2020



La excepción que confirma la regla.


----------



## iconoclasta (24 Ene 2022)

El secretario de estado USA ya está elevando el tono:

_“If a single additional Russian force goes into Ukraine in an aggressive way, as I said, that would trigger a swift, a severe and a united response from us and from Europe,” Blinken told CNN’s Dana Bash on “State of the Union” on Sunday._

¿Tantas ganas tienen de guerra estos idiotas?


----------



## Prophet (24 Ene 2022)

Yo soy purasangre, a mí que sólo me llamen para inseminar shortinas eslavas, me da igual de la exrépublica soviética que sean que no soy racista y las preñaré de manera resiliente y con furia de la stavka.


----------



## DCD (24 Ene 2022)

Básicamente como en karabach, los rusos armarán a los rebeldes que se van a tener que comer la embestida del ejército ucraniano apoyado con armamento de la OTAN.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (24 Ene 2022)

No va a pasar nada, es la manera de negociar que tienen los Big Daddies


----------



## César Borgia (24 Ene 2022)

Las encuestan ponen al abuelo por los suelos y ya sabemos como solucionan estos paletos esos menesteres..................


----------



## Zepequenhô (24 Ene 2022)

Pregunta seria. 

¿Qué se le ha perdido a España, y a Europa en general, en todo esto?


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Ene 2022)

¡Qué alguien detenga a Trump!


----------



## agarcime (24 Ene 2022)

Al final se va a liar. eeuu está mandando muchas cosas allí y no parece que sea una maniobra para luego hacerlos volver como si nada 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Bartleby (24 Ene 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Pregunta seria.
> 
> ¿Qué se le ha perdido a España, y a Europa en general, en todo esto?



Nada que ganar y mucho que perder.


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (24 Ene 2022)

Trump, el primer presidente de EEUU desde 1980 que no inicia una guerra en su primer mandato


Donald Trump está a punto de hacer algo que ningún presidente de EEUU había realizado desde que Jimmy Carter dejó la Casa Blanca el 20 de enero de 1980: no empezar ninguna guerra e




www.elmundo.es















¿Es Donald Trump el presidente más pacifista en décadas?


En estas elecciones, los papeles se han invertido: el halcón sería el candidato demócrata y la paloma, aquel que aboga por replegar las tropas y dejar a otros países tranquilos, el republicano




www.elconfidencial.com







> "No estoy diciendo que el sector militar esté enamorado de mí", declaró el presidente en una reciente conferencia. "Los soldados lo están, pero los jefes del Pentágono probablemente no porque lo único que quieren hacer es *combatir en guerras* para que todas esas maravillosas compañías que hacen bombas y aviones y todo lo demás estén contentas".








Hasta el panfleto Público tuvo que reconocerlo









Trump se despide como un pacifista: "El primer presidente en décadas que no ha iniciado nuevas guerras"


El presidente saliente de Estados Unidos, Donald Trump, se despide este martes de la Casa Blanca tras cuatro años de mandato antes de ser reemplazado por el demócrata Joe Biden, que tomará posesión este miércoles.




www.publico.es


----------



## ChortiHunter (24 Ene 2022)

Y no podrían estos dos titanes militares llegar al acuerdo de:
NATO se instala en Ucrania a cambio de que Rusia se instale en Cuba otra vez.
¿No estarían más contentos? Es su época EEUU se molestó porque Rusia instalaba su milicia allí con unas cabezas nucleares, por qué le molesta que a Rusia le moleste que instalen el armamento de EEUU ("NATO") al lado de su frontera?


----------



## f700b (24 Ene 2022)

Tanto los úsanos como los piratas tienen mucho armamento camino de caducar y hay que darle salida. Y lo vamos a pagar a escote


----------



## alas97 (24 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Hamego,como haya una guerraza gorda se acabaron las mascarillas,las vacunas,las feministas,los LGTB,las pateras y todas las tonterias progres.
> 
> Las bolsas al infierno,los ahorros perdidos en las quiebras bancarias y leyes marciales para evitar disturbios.
> 
> Yo estoy ahora disfrutando de un vinito por si la semana que viene ya no se puede.



El único aquí que si sabe.

El complejo militar industrial necesita seguir haciendo dinero, lo demás es un dlc de carl of duty


----------



## ciberobrero (24 Ene 2022)

Dos potencias nucleares. En guerra. Ajá


----------



## Llorón (24 Ene 2022)

Antes me paso al bando ruso, que le jodan a Peter Sanches y al viejo decrépito de EEUU. Ya que las mujeres están empoderadas que vayan ellas a la guerra, que vayan nuestras Charos.


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Ene 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Lo importante es que si hay guerra se haga con perspectiva de género y se tenga en cuenta el empoderamiento femenino. Si en el Estado Mayor y en el Gabinete de Crisis no hay paridad de generales y generalas, las Femen mostrarán sus turgentes senos (sic) ante el ejercito ruso para desmoralizarlos



Como les dé por levantar los brazos, igual los rusos nos denuncian por usar gases tóxicos.


----------



## alas97 (24 Ene 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Quien ha puesto a Biden en la WH? Quien le negocia los contratos en la India y paises asiaticos a Putin? Quien ha montado la plandemia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seremos como Xi, el chez el guarra ya no mola


----------



## Zappa (24 Ene 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Dos potencias nucleares. En guerra. Ajá



Lo imposible es imposible hasta que pasa.
Luego, a toro pasado, era evidente.

Cuidado pues, que el equilibrio MAD no es una cosa con la que pueda jugar.

O pasa lo imposible.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Ene 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Pregunta seria.
> 
> ¿Qué se le ha perdido a España, y a Europa en general, en todo esto?



mas bien que se le ha perdido a USA a miles de km de su territorio,amparandose en la otan para intervenir donde les da la gana.

españa y europa somos los tontos en esta historia,los que se van a comer todas las hostias como la cosa escale…


----------



## porconsiguiente (24 Ene 2022)

Yo veo muy difícil que los países europeos puedan alistar a cientos de miles de jóvenes dispuestos a dar su vida Biden.


----------



## Virolai (24 Ene 2022)

Peor aún. Trump y los republicanos no se habrían coordinado con los europeos y habrían impuesto ya sanciones al sector energético ruso a nuestra costa.


----------



## cerilloprieto (24 Ene 2022)

Si lo que dices fuera cierto, no hubieran pegado el cambiazo a las elecciones de EEUU. Lo que hicieron no sale barato, y quitar a un títere que hubiera hecho lo mismo, no tiene sentido.


----------



## ciberobrero (24 Ene 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Lo imposible es imposible hasta que pasa.
> Luego, a toro pasado, era evidente.
> 
> Cuidado pues, que el equilibrio MAD no es una cosa con la que pueda jugar.
> ...



Entonces preocuparse por eso es estúpido.

Si ocurre MAD nos volatilizamos con probabilidad 1.
Si no ocurre, el conflicto no puede escalar porque, si no, ocurriría.

Por lo tanto la tematica del hilo es ilógica.

De momento me voy a meter una cena deluxe


----------



## Wamba (24 Ene 2022)

Keynes aprueba este hilo. Ahí os lo dejo.


----------



## FranMen (24 Ene 2022)

radium dijo:


> ¿Cuantos efectivos ha de enviar españa?
> Una brigada de montaña, o mandará a la legión.
> ¿Como nos venderá Pedro Sanchez, el envio de una division azul 2.0?



Si no le importa que mueran más de 100.000 por COVID no creo que le importe sacrificar otros tantos por Ucrania


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (24 Ene 2022)

Que sea ya o que no sea nunca.


cerilloprieto dijo:


> Si lo que dices fuera cierto, no hubieran pegado el cambiazo a las elecciones de EEUU. Lo que hicieron no sale barato, y quitar a un títere que hubiera hecho lo mismo, no tiene sentido.



Lo raro es que no se monte una verdadera guerra civil por aquellos lares


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Ene 2022)

radium dijo:


> ¿Cuantos efectivos ha de enviar españa?
> Una brigada de montaña, o mandará a la legión.
> ¿Como nos venderá Pedro Sanchez, el envio de una division azul 2.0?



Nosotros enviaremos tiendas de campaña y sacos de dormir, el personal que enviaremos seran las mejores feladoras de la Cruz Roja, recien sacadas de Ceuta y Melilla.


----------



## Mr. VULT (24 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> mas bien que se le ha perdido a USA a miles de km de su territorio,amparandose en la otan para intervenir donde les da la gana.
> 
> españa y europa somos los tontos en esta historia,los que se van a comer todas las hostias como la cosa escale…



Nuestros queridos conciudadanos no querian socialismo democratico y welfare? Pues este es el precio. 

A disfrutar la moronegrada, el paro africano, la destruccion cultural y familiar, la plandemia, el totalitarismo socialista y ahora la guerra ( esta o la siguiente).


----------



## Zappa (24 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> mas bien que se le ha perdido a USA a miles de km de su territorio,amparandose en la otan para intervenir donde les da la gana.



La hegemonía total del planeta.

El sueño de todos los imperios habidos (y me imagino que por haber)

En los 90, el orgasmo yanki llegaba a todos los lugares del planeta. El fin de la historia. El fin del comunismo, y la entrada en la nueva era americana.

Lo tenían A PUTO HUEVO. Y lo saben. Cualquiera con dos dedos de frente se da cuenta, AHORA, de que si EEUU en 2001 hubiera optado por la vía comercial, al estilo China, en vez de la militar, serían LOS PUTOS AMOS durante el nuevo siglo.

Pero se les metió la idea de ser el policía del planeta y de creerse, pero de verdad, que "THERE'S NO WAY LIKE THE AMERICAN WAY"

Y al final, pues nada. 20 años de tirar dinero para no controlar nada que no controlasen en 2001.

Y ahora... pues a ver como se les comen la tostada.

Aunque puede que mueran matando. Siempre he temido que el imperio EEUU no aceptará la derrota (inevitable, por otro lado, ningún imperio es eterno), y teniendo ICBMs, la cosa se puede ir de madre en cero coma.

Especialmente con los zumbados del pentágono creyendo que puede "ganar" una guerra atómica.

Moriremos cienes y cienes de veces.


----------



## kabeljau (24 Ene 2022)

Que salga ya este machote a demostrar que es machote y no maricón como pienso yo.


----------



## Kron II (24 Ene 2022)

ChortiHunter dijo:


> Y no podrían estos dos titanes militares llegar al acuerdo de:
> NATO se instala en Ucrania a cambio de que Rusia se instale en Cuba otra vez.
> ¿No estarían más contentos? Es su época EEUU se molestó porque Rusia instalaba su milicia allí con unas cabezas nucleares, por qué le molesta que a Rusia le moleste que instalen el armamento de EEUU ("NATO") al lado de su frontera?



Esa es la clave: Rusia no puede permitirse la posiblidad de no tener un colchón de seguridad cerca de sus fronteras. Hace aproximadamente un año, EE.UU. se retiró de forma unilateral del tratado que tenía firmado con Rusia para limitar el alcance de los misiles tácticos con capacidad nuclear a 500 km de alcance. En parte fue porque estaba concediendo mucha ventaja a China en este campo, pero fue toda una declaración de intenciones hacia Rusia.


----------



## Zappa (24 Ene 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> De momento me voy a meter una cena deluxe



Hace usted de maravilla.

Métase un copazo a la salud de los foreros de bien.


----------



## kabeljau (24 Ene 2022)

¿Dónde están estos hombres? ¿O no lo son?


----------



## Zappa (24 Ene 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Hace aproximadamente un año, EE.UU. se retiró de forma unilateral del tratado que tenía firmado con Rusia para limitar el alcance de los misiles tácticos con capacidad nuclear a 500 km de alcance.



Esto de aquí. En los círculos que analizan cuando moriremos convertidos en ceniza radiactiva, esto preocupó UN COJÓN.
Algunos creen que será pronto.
Lo de la ceniza.


----------



## ArmiArma (24 Ene 2022)

WinstonSmith dijo:


> Pareceis nuevos en burbuja. No va a pasar nada, y lo sabéis.



Los del 'no va a pasar nada' lleváis los dos años de plandemía así, sin daros cuenta de todo lo que ha pasado. Ahora si esperas una batalla de Stalingrado a cada paso, pues no, no va a pasar nada


----------



## malibux (24 Ene 2022)

Ojalá mandaran a todos los wokes a la guerra a defender a Biden y al progresismo.
Yo creo que se va a quedar en agua de borrajas…


----------



## mazuste (24 Ene 2022)

El tamaño y el alcance de las operaciones de iprpaganda de Occidente en este momento,
en relación con Ucrania y Rusia, deja en mantillas lo que se montó previo a la 2ª invasión de Irak.

Los medios de comunicación occidentales se han subido totalmente al tren de la guerra.
Están forzando los acontecimientos.


----------



## ArmiArma (24 Ene 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ¡Qué alguien detenga a Trump!



Así llevamos toda la historia, con los democratas liándola siempre fuera y el 'con los otros hubiese sido peor'


----------



## KUTRONIO (24 Ene 2022)

*Sorprende la rapidez con la que el partido del No a la Guerra le ha prometido a la OTAN aviones y navíos españoles para oponerse a las pretensiones expansionistas de Rusia frente a Ucrania.* ¿Qué se nos ha perdido exactamente a los españoles en Ucrania? ¿Cuáles son nuestros intereses? ¿Quiénes son nuestros amigos? ¿Por qué tanta rapidez en desplazar tropas españolas a la zona? ¿Estamos dispuestos a disparar misiles y masacrar gente o enviamos a las tropas sólo a montar un teatrillo?

Pedro Sánchez nos ha vendido la moto de que España durante esta crisis se ha convertido en un modelo para el resto de países. *Evidentemente es mentira que somos un modelo cuando vivimos conectados a un respirador artificial*. Sin el BCE comprando a todo trapo deuda española y los fondos europeos de recuperación ya habríamos incurrido en un default y tendríamos un corralito. El PSOE y Podemos tendrían que haber recortado severamente el gasto público, las pensiones y los sueldos de los funcionarios. Este no es el gobierno del no a la guerra, es el gobierno de la respiración asistida.

Si dependes del tipo de la bombona de oxígeno para seguir respirando, aparte de no ser para nada un modelo de salud *el tipo que te suministra las bombonas te tiene a su merced.* Si te pide que mandes una escuadrilla y una fragata a Europa Central te falta tiempo para dar la orden de partida. Entre otros muchos problemas que tiene el dinero que estamos recibiendo para mantener artificialmente nuestros desequilibrios internos, uno no menor es que nos hace completamente dependientes. Si la UE quiere hacer como que le planta cara a Putin, a Sánchez no le llamarán para consultarle, sino para decirle lo que tiene que hacer.

Desde luego no nos dedicamos a la futurología, pero parece improbable que Rusia se lance a una guerra total contra Ucrania. En realidad Rusia ya controla directa o indirectamente la parte pro-rusa del país y es improbable que pretenda una ocupación total con el dudoso coste beneficio que eso le podría generar. A fin de cuentas Ucrania es un país con más superficie que España y parecida población. *Invadir es un país pero mantenerlo invadido es otra cosa muy distinta, como acaba de verse en Afganistán.* Y muy caro además. Allá Putin si decide cometer ese error.

Por otro lado, tampoco hace falta ser futurólogo para darse cuenta de que* si la UE manda tropas a las fronteras con Ucrania es que está absolutamente segura de que no va haber ninguna guerra.* Parece un poco contraintuitivo esto de mandar tropas a un sitio sólo si se sabe que no va a haber conflicto, pero otra cosa sería menospreciar la proverbial cobardía de la UE. Es posible que la UE se pueda equivocar y acabe involucrada en un escenario indeseado, pero en principio si envía tropas es un síntoma inequívoco de que no cree en absoluto en la posibilidad real de un conflicto militar.

Que Putin es un mal bicho apenas merece perder el tiempo discutiéndolo, ¿pero qué países son nuestros amigos en el contexto internacional? *¿Es más amiga nuestra Bélgica que Rusia?* Si Putin fuera a invadir la región alemana de Schleswig-Holstein, ¿tendríamos que enviar tropas españolas a defenderla, siquiera a los Mossos d´Esquadra? ¿Quiénes son nuestros amigos? ¿Los ocupantes de Gibraltar? ¿Los aliados de* Marruecos* que le venden armamento? ¿Cuál es el interés de España? ¿A quién estamos apoyando en Ucrania o de qué nos estamos defendiendo tan lejos?

Otras dos consideraciones pertinentes seguramente son que* la UE depende por completo del gas ruso*. Al haber apostado por ser los campeones del mundo contra el cambio climático, pero apostando por las renovables y contra las nucleares, cuando no hay viento ni luz Europa depende por completo del gas que nos llega de Rusia, o del que nos llega de *Argelia* que resulta que es el gran aliado de Rusia en el Magreb. El gran apagón es un escenario que parece bastan improbable, salvo que nos de por bombardear a las tropas rusas. Esta es por tanto una de las dos consideraciones importantes que merece la situación y es que *estamos jugando con el precio y el suministro del gas en un momento crucial.* La segunda consideración es que le estamos ofreciendo a Putin el enemigo exterior que necesita para reafirmarse interiormente si pierde. Porque si gana jamás volverá a perder una elección.









Putin criticó el “Gran Reseteo” que propone Davos: “Muchas personas corren el riesgo de quedarse desempleadas”. Discurso completo


Por Vladimir Putin Este Foro es el primero de principios de la tercera década del siglo XXI, y la mayoría de los temas en él, por supuesto, están dedicados a los cambios profundos que se están…




kontrainfo.com





Resulta tentador concluir el análisis con la idea de que *Rusia es una outsider en el Foro de Davos y en la Agenda 2030*. El año pasado, sin ir más lejos, resulta que Rusia acudió a la cita anual de Davos tras 12 años de ausencia, pero Putin intervino por videoconferencia para decir que* consideraba un despropósito el “gran reseteo” que proponen los agendistas*, y señaló que las medidas que se están proponiendo hundirán a las clases medias y abrirán una etapa de convulsión y pobreza. No ve claro Putin que sin tener nada y comiendo gusanos seamos felices. Tampoco ve clara la ideología de género, el desmantelamiento de la familia y otros mantras del globalismo y el pensamiento único obligatorio. Puede que no tenga nada que ver, pero a lo mejor salirse del consenso de Davos entraña ciertos peligros y entre las diferencias que podemos señalar ahora entre los dos bandos en conflicto una de ellas podría ser el apoyo o no a la Agenda 2030. Por supuesto Putin es un autócrata malísimo, no como *Xi Jinping*. Los sensatísimos sucesores de *Trump*, por otro lado, hace apenas un año que han llegado a la Casa Blanca y, tras cuatro años de distensión y tranquilidad, parece que ya nos abocan a la guerra global, el caos y el descontrol.


----------



## Xάος (24 Ene 2022)

A ver cómo acaba todo esto, pero seamos sinceros, no veo una desescalada y lo que no pinta bien en absoluto es que estén grandes potencias implicadas de forma tan directa y tan gallitos. Es que están yendo a todo trapo. No veo muchas salidas a la situación actual de aquí a 1, 10, 20 años. Sabiendo cómo es la historia, sólo veo salida con una guerra gorda. Si no es ahora, es dentro de unos años.

Es que parece hasta planificado, no me jodas. ¿Por qué tanto afán en la OTAN por defender Ucrania? Una cosa es mandar tropillas de refuerzo y hacer diplomacia, y otra cosa es lo que están haciendo. Parece que buscan la confrontación.

En fin, en breves, Europa+EEUU vs Rusia+China+Irán. Voy a por palomitas.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (24 Ene 2022)

Orange man bad


----------



## WinstonSmith (24 Ene 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Los del 'no va a pasar nada' lleváis los dos años de plandemía así, sin daros cuenta de todo lo que ha pasado. Ahora si esperas una batalla de Stalingrado a cada paso, pues no, no va a pasar nada



Que crea que no va a pasar nada con lo de Ucrania, no quiere decir que sea del grupo de los que se han pasado estos dos años diciendo que no pasaba nada con el virus; de hecho estoy convencido de que el virus va para largo digan lo que digan algunos. 

Lo que ocurre es que uno que ya tiene unos años, ya ha vivido varios fines del mundo y guerras termonucleares en burbuja; y sabe como van estas cosas. De momento solo veo escenografía.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (24 Ene 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El tamaño y el alcance de las operaciones de iprpaganda de Occidente en este momento,
> en relación con Ucrania y Rusia, deja en mantillas lo que se montó previo a la 2ª invasión de Irak.
> 
> Los medios de comunicación occidentales se han subido totalmente al tren de la guerra.
> Están forzando los acontecimientos.



Pues que sea ya de una vez lo inevitable... En serio, qué agonía aquí...


----------



## Teofrasto (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## mazuste (24 Ene 2022)

La OTAN a Rusia:
-No invadan Ucraniaç
+Rusia: no queremos
-OTAN: le advertimos que si entra en enero le sancionaremos
+Rusia: no hay planes de entrar
-OTAN: última advertencia: no invadan
+Rusia: como dijimos..

Después de enero, la OTAN:
Ven mundo - salvamos Ucrania...


----------



## mazuste (24 Ene 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Pues que sea ya de una vez lo inevitable... En serio, qué agonía aquí...



Pues mire usted que, cuanto mas ruido, menos nueces...Así que, es otra esperanza.


----------



## ArmiArma (24 Ene 2022)

WinstonSmith dijo:


> Que crea que no va a pasar nada con lo de Ucrania, no quiere decir que sea del grupo de los que se han pasado estos dos años diciendo que no pasaba nada con el virus; de hecho estoy convencido de que el virus va para largo digan lo que digan algunos.
> 
> Lo que ocurre es que uno que ya tiene unos años, ya ha vivido varios fines del mundo y guerras termonucleares en burbuja; y sabe como van estas cosas. De momento solo veo escenografía.



Me refiero a que un día pasa una movida, otro, otra allá, otra semana, ahí de movidas aquí y allá, y así, poco a poco, no no pasa nada muy grave, y la dinámica se normaliza totalmente con la sensación de que ni pasa, ni ha pasado nada


----------



## Bimbo (24 Ene 2022)

La guerra la ha provocado la casa blanca obviamente la prensa te dira que biden y el resto otaneros han llevado tropecientos mil soldados y armas para defenderse no se sabe de que y la amenaza es de los rusos que tienen los soldados en su territorio 
Todo el mundo sabe que los democRats iban a liar una guerra con rusia y despues falta liarla en china.


----------



## tovarovsky (24 Ene 2022)

Perro Sanchis quiere pasar a la historia como un gran estadista que habla inglés y se comunica con los grandes lideres por tlfno desde su despacho..


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ene 2022)

Eso es que la crisis económica y la inflación es mucho mayor de lo que nos cuentan


----------



## Tails (24 Ene 2022)

Los republicanos piden a Joe Biden que sancione a Putin, su familia y su amante para amedrentarle


La Putin Accountability Act propone sanciones para el entorno más cercano del presidente ruso ante las dudas sobre la efectividad de la estrategia del actual presidente mezclando amenazas y diplomacia.




www.google.com


----------



## Tails (24 Ene 2022)

En 2018 enviaron más de 40


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (24 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Eso es que la crisis económica y la inflación es mucho mayor de lo que nos cuentan



Todos sabíamos que esto iba a acabar muy mal. Si no es ahora en Ucrania será el mes que viene en Taiwan o lo que sea. Se está gestando el nuevo mundo para los proximos 100? años, pues eso, Paris bien vale una misa...


----------



## tovarovsky (24 Ene 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Esto de aquí. En los círculos que analizan cuando moriremos convertidos en ceniza radiactiva, esto preocupó UN COJÓN.
> Algunos creen que será pronto.
> Lo de la ceniza.



Los gusanos están en un callejón sin salida y parece que van a morir matando. Necesitan su PNAC y van a saco con la competencia. Si queda en Uropa algo vivo después de su locura, será por poco tiempo. Es muy serio el escenario que se aproxima peligrosamente. Debeis prepararos para morir. Todo el asunto covidiano, con sus confinamientos, toques de queda, check points policiales, destrucción de libertades, no ha sido mas que una preparación y entrenamiento social para el colapso y guerra que se avecina. En Enero 2020 ya estaban los OTANeros desembarcando material y soldados en Paises bajos, Polonia, Alemania en unas "maniobras" llamadas "Defender Europe 2020" que eran ni mas ni menos que lo que estamos viendo ahora como amenaza real. Durante estos dos años, han estado desplegandose sobre el terreno UKRO aprovechando el caos reinante por el timovirus. Una gran operación de bandera falsa como las mismas del 11-S o el 11-M o 7-J Aprovechar las maniobras militares para dar el golpe al objetivo.


----------



## Clorhídrico (24 Ene 2022)

Una guerra eco-friendly y con perspectiva de género.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (24 Ene 2022)

*Estados Unidos pone en alerta a aproximadamente 8.500 soldados para un posible despliegue en medio de las tensiones con Rusia*









US places up to 8,500 troops on alert for possible deployment to Eastern Europe amid Russia tensions


As many as 8,500 US troops have been put on heightened alert for a possible deployment to Eastern Europe as Russian troops mass on Ukraine's border, Pentagon spokesman John Kirby said Monday.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## tixel (24 Ene 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Que malo era trump
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Para ellos está claro que si.


----------



## tixel (24 Ene 2022)

No les llegamos a los rusos a la hora del almuerzo.


----------



## cortoplacista (24 Ene 2022)

Biden se pone un sombrero Texano y hace como que dispara con dos pistolas formadas con las manos...se monda, pero que se monda de tener que ir al baño del que acaba de salir.


----------



## mazuste (24 Ene 2022)

Algo de RIA Novosti sobre Bielorrusia que me llamó la atención:
"Lukashenko firmó un decreto sobre la convocatoria de una "sesión extraordinaria del parlamento el 27 de enero".


----------



## Tails (24 Ene 2022)

*han vuelto a apuntar sus armas nucleares *a Europa y Estados Unidos?



Putin amenaza con apuntar sus proyectiles hacia a EEUU si Washington emplaza nuevos misiles en Europa - elEconomista.es












La televisión rusa designó cinco blancos en Estados Unidos para los nuevos misiles hipersónicos anunciados por Vladimir Putin


Un día después de que Moscú señalara que estaba listo para una crisis con Washington, la cadena Rossiya 1 publicó una lista de sitios que presuntamente sostienen la cadena de mando en el gobierno de Donald Trump y que pueden ser alcanzados "en menos de cinco minutos"




www.google.com





Pregunto


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Ucrania | Última hora del conflicto: Biden mantiene esta tarde una videoconferencia con los líderes europeos en la que no estará Sánchez
> 
> A ese encuentro no ha sido invitado, por tanto, el presidente del Gobierno español Pedro Sánchez.



cuando Sánchez se enteró que era una reunión de _líderes europeo_s ya se temió lo peor


----------



## AssGaper (24 Ene 2022)

Yo de Rusia mandaba concentrar tropas con Alaska para que se enteraran dee una puta vez por donde les lloverían las hostias y dejar Europa en paz.

Quizas chinos y BestCoreanos se apunten.


----------



## Tails (24 Ene 2022)

"Retiramos nuestra base militar en Cuba", dice Putin previo al encuentro con Biden (VIDEO)


El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, dijo que esperaba que su cumbre esta semana con el presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, ayude a establecer el diálogo entre los dos países. "No hemos dado un solo paso en ninguna de las áreas que discutimos que empeoraría las cosas. Hablamos sobre...




www.google.com


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (24 Ene 2022)

Pe pe pe pe pero tienen la pauta actualizada????


----------



## mazuste (24 Ene 2022)

Otro apunte para ver que tiempo hace...
RT informa que 2 corbetas se dirigen a un viaje lejano ¿Para avivar y extender la paranoia al Caribe?
Buques de guerra de la Armada rusa se embarcan en una misión de "larga distancia" en medio de las tensiones de la OTAN


----------



## XicoRaro (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## Lord Vader (24 Ene 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> GUERRA VS RUSIA EN INVIERNO.......YA VAN PERDIENDO.........


----------



## Bartleby (24 Ene 2022)

Tails dijo:


> *han vuelto a apuntar sus armas nucleares *a Europa y Estados Unidos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que viene siendo tú no me tocas las pelotas a mí y yo no te las tocaré a tí. Pero quién comienza esto?, el que siempre remueve el avispero?

We didn't start the fire
It was always burning, since the world's been turning
We didn't start the fire
No, we didn't light it, but we tried to fight it


----------



## MatrixAdyacente (24 Ene 2022)

Venga que la farmafia ya se ha lucrado bastante. Ahora le toca a la delegación armamentística de Blackrock.


----------



## Tails (24 Ene 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Lo que viene siendo tú no me tocas las pelotas a mí y yo no te las tocaré a tí. Pero quién comienza esto?, el que siempre remueve el avispero




Putin no fue , igual que siguió a usa en la salida del acuerdo de proliferación de armas nucleares 

Recordando a estados unidos que empezaria a fabricar armas nucleares


----------



## Antiparticula (24 Ene 2022)

Propongo hacer un referendum en la zona rusa de Ucrania para solucionar el conflicto.


----------



## Demi Grante (24 Ene 2022)

Recordemos que Trump ha sido el 2° presidente americano en el último medio siglo que no se ha metido en ninguna guerra.

Qué peligro era para el mundo, ¿eh, progres? Disfruten de lo votado.


----------



## Migue111 (24 Ene 2022)

Misterio dijo:


> Eso no me lo pierdo, los soldados pegándose tiros y misilazos pero con la mascarilla y el test negativo del día.



Si no? estas ahi dando tiros y de frente aparecen 20 Rusos con sus Kalashnikov y por detras viene tu compañero tosiendo, y ya no sabe uno en que direccion correr.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (24 Ene 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Propongo hacer un referendum en la zona rusa de Ucrania para solucionar el conflicto.



O que voten solo los soldados rusos como en Crimea


----------



## Tails (24 Ene 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Recordemos que Trump ha sido el 2° presidente americano en el último medio siglo que no se ha metido en ninguna guerra.
> 
> Qué peligro era para el mundo, ¿eh, progres? Disfruten de lo votado.



Obama las heredó de bush por tanto no se metió en ninguna o sino trump se ha metido en las mismas que obama


----------



## Skywalker22 (24 Ene 2022)

Xάος dijo:


> A ver cómo acaba todo esto, pero seamos sinceros, no veo una desescalada y lo que no pinta bien en absoluto es que estén grandes potencias implicadas de forma tan directa y tan gallitos. Es que están yendo a todo trapo. No veo muchas salidas a la situación actual de aquí a 1, 10, 20 años. Sabiendo cómo es la historia, sólo veo salida con una guerra gorda. Si no es ahora, es dentro de unos años.
> 
> Es que parece hasta planificado, no me jodas. ¿Por qué tanto afán en la OTAN por defender Ucrania? Una cosa es mandar tropillas de refuerzo y hacer diplomacia, y otra cosa es lo que están haciendo. Parece que buscan la confrontación.
> 
> En fin, en breves, Europa+EEUU vs Rusia+China+Irán. Voy a por palomitas.



Efectivamente, la situación no pinta nada bien. La tensión es evidente.
Pero incluso en la sociedad. La gente cada vez más desmotivada, más aislada, más cansada.
Los analistas políticos internacionales pesimistas, las grandes potencias en pie de guerra.


----------



## Abrazafarolas (24 Ene 2022)

Siguen sudando de la putita de Soros


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (24 Ene 2022)

Yo hasta que no empiecen los tiros y/o los misilazos no me creeré nada.
Si llega la guerra de verdad pues ya veremos pero por ahora solo se oye un ruido de sables incierto.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (24 Ene 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Obama las heredó de bush por tanto no se metió en ninguna o sino trump se ha metido en las mismas que obama



Siria, Libia, indirectamente armando a Ucrania tras el Maidan...


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (24 Ene 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Obama las heredó de bush por tanto no se metió en ninguna o sino trump se ha metido en las mismas que obama



Libia, Siria, Georgia..etc


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Ene 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> La hegemonía total del planeta.
> 
> El sueño de todos los imperios habidos (y me imagino que por haber)
> 
> ...



Muy buen comentario


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (24 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Efectivamente, la situación no pinta nada bien. La tensión es evidente.
> Pero incluso en la sociedad. La gente cada vez más desmotivada, más aislada, más cansada.
> Los analistas políticos internacionales pesimistas, las grandes potencias en pie de guerra.



Huele a guerra, los estados necesitan cobrarse la deuda que han creado a través de dinero fiat en estos últimos 40 años.

Huele a reset total (lo del covi fue también un intento de reset económico), y occidente está en el peor momento de su historia desde hace 1500 años.

Pero vamos, las guerras siempre han venido después de la destroza los de estados en la economía.


----------



## Spock (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## Tails (24 Ene 2022)

Biden confirma retiro de tropas de combate de Irak | DW | 26.07.2021


En teoría, al terminar el año ya no quedarían soldados estadounidenses en ese país. Sin embargo, ya se anunció que habrá una presencia permanente para cooperar en la lucha contra el terrorismo.




www.google.com













Biden justifica la retirada militar de Afganistán: “Es el momento de terminar con la guerra más larga”


El repliegue de tropas 20 años después del 11-S marca el giro político de Biden hacia los desafíos que imponen China y los problemas internos



elpais.com













¿Por qué Biden no dejó 2.500 soldados en Afganistán?


La victoria fulminante de los talibanes en Afganistán ha llevado a los críticos del presidente Joe Biden a preguntarse ¿por qué no dejó una fuerza residual de 2.500 soldados estadounidenses para sostener al gobierno local? Esa era la cantidad de soldados estadounidenses que quedaban en...




www.swissinfo.ch






Su predecesor, Donald Trump, redujo ampliamente la presencia de militares estadounidenses en el país, tras haberla llevado a 15.000 al inicio de su mandato.









Trump pide hacer “añicos” las bases militares estadounidenses en Afganistán


Trump ha emitido una docena de declaraciones criticando a Biden por su manejo de la salida de Afganistán




www.google.com













Biden, dispuesto a cumplir el pacto nuclear con Irán si lo respeta


El acuerdo fue firmado en 2015 entre Teherán y seis grandes potencias (EEUU, Rusia, China, Francia, el Reino Unido y Alemania), pero fue abandonado en 2018 unilateralmente por Washington, que volvió a imponer sanciones contra Irán.




www.google.com













Israel insta a EE. UU. a cesar las negociaciones para el pacto nuclear con Irán | DW | 02.12.2021


El primer ministro israelí, Naftali Benet, pidió a Estados Unidos el "fin inmediato" de las negociaciones sobre el programa nuclear iraní en una conversación telefónica con secretario de Estado de EE.UU., Antony Blinken.




www.google.com













Biden y Xi se reúnen para rebajar tensiones y que la relación entre EEUU y China "no vire en conflicto"


Ambos presidentes se citan por primera vez desde que el norteamericano llegó a la Casa Blanca. El encuentro se ha celebrado por videoconferencia, ha durado más de tres horas y en él no se ha llegado a ningún acuerdo en concreto.




www.google.com










__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.com






El mensaje de Kim llega después de que Biden anunciara que optará por *"implicarse diplomáticamente"* con Seúl con vistas a que Pionyang "tome medidas pragmáticas *que reduzcan las tensiones*" y dirigidas a al objetivo final de desnuclearización de la península de Corea, tras reunirse en Washington con el presidente surcoreano, Moon Jae-in, a finales del mes pasado.









Biden pone fin al apoyo de EEUU a Arabia Saudí en la guerra del Yemen


La complicidad de Estados Unidos con las atrocidades cometidas por sus aliados en la guerra del Yemen podría acabarse pronto. En su primer discurso sobre política exterior desde que llegó a la Casa Blanca, Joe Biden ha anunciado que su país dejará de apoyar las operaciones ofensivas de Arabia...




www.google.com






El lobby militar pide cambio de gobierno 









Los republicanos instan a Biden a mostrarle los dientes a Putin


El presidente de EE UU insiste en continuar la vía diplomática mientras la oposición conservadora le exige que aplique «ya» sanciones a Moscú




www.google.com


----------



## Arthas98 (24 Ene 2022)

¿Podría Rusia destruir con submarinos Nucleares Estados Unidos de golpe evitando así un contra ataque o está todo atado y bien atado para que sea destrucción mutua asegurada?


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (24 Ene 2022)

Tú lo que eres es un subnormal cum-laude. No sé si al leer tú mismo lo que has escrito caes en la cuenta de lo tremendamente retrasado que eres y las tonterías que sueltas.
Mongolo.


----------



## sopelmar (24 Ene 2022)

El senil usano ha dado la orden se están coordinando con el resto de tropas de la OTAN para desplegarse
Lo que no hizo Trump en 4años de bravoconadas lo va hacer este loco en 2
Un ruso nunca va de farol , la que se va a liar


----------



## Skywalker22 (24 Ene 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> El senil usano ha dado la orden se están coordinando con el resto de tropas de la OTAN para desplegarse
> Lo que no hizo Trump en 4años de bravoconadas lo va hacer este loco en 2
> Un ruso nunca va de farol , la que se va a liar



¿Para desplegarse por dónde?
¿En Ucrania? ¿En las fronteras rusas?


----------



## Vctrlnz (24 Ene 2022)

radium dijo:


> ¿Cuantos efectivos ha de enviar españa?
> Una brigada de montaña, o mandará a la legión.
> ¿Como nos venderá Pedro Sanchez, el envio de una division azul 2.0?



Va a enviar a la Colau, a Carmena, a la Tucán, a Mónica Oltra, A Bescansa, a Calvo, a la Montero uropea y a unas cuantas de bildu.
Los rusos poco acostumbrados a ver charo orcos tan horripilantes y feos se rendirán tal y como hicieron los indios cuándo llegaron las carabelas.


----------



## El ponzoñas (24 Ene 2022)

content://com.android.chrome.FileProvider/images/screenshot/16430572238711194091822.jpg


----------



## Chapapote1 (24 Ene 2022)

Misterio dijo:


> Eso no me lo pierdo, los soldados pegándose tiros y misilazos pero con la mascarilla y el test negativo del día.



Y con triple dosis.


----------



## Demi Grante (24 Ene 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Obama las heredó de bush por tanto no se metió en ninguna o sino trump se ha metido en las mismas que obama



No. Las heredó, incrementó las tropas e inició sus propias guerras.









Las guerras del Nobel de la Paz


Más que liderar, el presidente de EEUU se limitó a minimizar los daños ante los problemas más intratables del mundo




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Abort&cospelo (24 Ene 2022)

Despues de Afganistan aun hay ganas de marcha. No soy muy de creerme dramas mediaticos que buscan la mierda incitando a la cagada, pero de producirse y declararse un conflico directo, lo de los Balcanes va a ser una mariconada al lado de lo que nos viene. Seguramente el sentido comun se imponga pero si por la contra los yanquis andan en necesidad de un nuevo frente en el que hacer uso de sus ejercitos y su armamento, sabed que lo tendremos al lado, hecho que nos repercutira de una manera u otra.


----------



## Lovecraf (24 Ene 2022)

Rusia está de nuevo endureciendo su retórica y dice que no esperará interminablemente las respuestas de EEUU y la OTAN a sus propuestas de seguridad. El jefe de la delegación rusa en las conversaciones en Viena sobre seguridad militar y control de armas, Konstantin Gavrilov ha dicho que si Occidente ignora las demandas de Moscú, entonces Rusia protegerá su seguridad en Europa por otros medios. En ese caso, las consecuencias las sentirán "tanto los estadounidenses como los europeos en sus cuellos", ha remarcado Gavrilov.

Moscú asegura que Kiev está concentrando una gran cantidad de fuerzas en la línea de contacto con Donbás, y lo considera una prueba de que Ucrania se está preparando para lanzar una ofensiva. Así lo ha anunciado el portavoz del Kremlin, Dimitri Peskov, a los periodistas, mientras otros portavoces rusos retomaban la escalada verbal contra EEUU y la OTAN.

"Las autoridades ucranianas están concentrando cantidades enormes de fuerzas y medios en la línea de contacto con las repúblicas autoproclamadas [de Donetsk y Lugansk]. De hecho, el carácter de esta concentración apunta a los preparativos para acciones ofensivas", dijo Peskov ante la prensa.

El Kremlin añadió que Rusia está preocupada por esta situación y pidió a la OTAN que disuada a Kiev de recurrir a la fuerza para resolver el conflicto. Peskov denunció la "histeria" en Europa por las acusaciones que se multiplican una invasión rusa inminente.

LA OTAN REFUERZA LA DEFENSA EN EL ESTE DE EUROPA

Mientras, los países de la OTAN han reforzado la capacidad de defensa del flanco Este de Europa, con el envío de aviones y navíos para contrarrestar la acumulación de tropas rusas en la frontera con Ucrania, según le propia institución ha anunciado.

Los países de la alianza "están poniendo fuerzas en estado de alerta y enviando barcos y aviones de combate adicionales a los despliegues de la OTAN en Europa del Este, reforzando la disuasión y la defensa", apuntó la OTAN en un comunicado, según informa la agencia Efe.

España "está enviando barcos para unirse a las fuerzas navales de la OTAN y está considerando enviar aviones de combate a Bulgaria", apunta la alianza. La semana pasada ya partieron hacia el Mar Negro la fragata Blas de Lezo y el cazaminas Meteoro.

La Alianza añadió hoy que Dinamarca está enviando una fragata al mar Báltico y que desplegará cuatro aviones de combate F-16 en Lituania. Francia enviará tropas a Rumanía y los Países Bajos, dos aviones de combate y varias unidades terrestres a Bulgaria, a partir de abril.

REPATRIACIÓN EN KIEV

En las últimas horas, Washington ha anunciado la repatriación de las familias de sus diplomáticos en Ucrania y ha recomendado a sus ciudadanos que salgan de Ucrania.

Reino Unido también ha anunciado la retirada de parte del personal de su embajada en Kiev, según ha informado el Foreign Office, que ha subrayado que "la embajada británica permanece abierta y seguirá realizando sus tareas esenciales".

Otros países han realizado anuncios en un sentido similar. Las autoridades australianas recomiendan a sus nacionales salir Ucrania lo antes posible en un vuelo comercial si "es seguro" al tiempo que han ordenado la evacuación de los familiares del personal de su embajada en Kiev.

El Ministerio de Exteriores de Alemania también informó hoy de que facilitará la salida del país a los familiares del personal diplomático y de los empleados de organizaciones alemanas en el país que así lo deseen, aunque mantendrá abierta la representación diplomática en Kiev "para apoyar a Ucrania en esta situación", dijo el portavoz de Exteriores, Christopher Burger.


----------



## silverwindow (24 Ene 2022)

-Oye Putin,pero va en serio o que lo de invadir Ukra?
-Buenooo...si de eso...ya lo vamos viendo.Lo hablamos y tal.Que muy bie ntodo y recuerdos a la familia.Ya lo vamos viendo.Y ya si de eso no hacemos un toque.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Ene 2022)

Rusia y china son un peligro, y espero que les pongamos en su sitio.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (24 Ene 2022)

Los ivanes sólo necesitan dos cosas para ser invencibles en su rodina
Soflamas patrióticas de un pope y cantidades ingentes de vodka

GO RUSSIA


----------



## Baltasar G thang (24 Ene 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> *Estados Unidos pone en alerta a aproximadamente 8.500 soldados para un posible despliegue en medio de las tensiones con Rusia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



8500 negroCs de mierda o panchisimios
fuerza acojonante si fuera un partido de baloncesto o una competicion de comer frijoles


----------



## Tails (24 Ene 2022)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Libia, Siria, Georgia..etc



Contemos Siria como primavera provocada por obama

*Contexto del conflicto*
A Osetia del Sur se le acusó de ponerse del lado del Kremlin después de que el Ejército Rojo invadiera Georgia a principios de la década de 1920.

Como resultado, terminó convirtiéndose en una región autónoma dentro de la Georgia soviética, con Osetia del Norte, al otro lado de las montañas del Cáucaso, como parte de Rusia.

A principios de la década de 1990, cuando se produjo la desintegración de la Unión Soviética hizo que Georgia se independizara de Moscú.

La posterior llegada al poder del nacionalista georgiano Zviad Gamsakhurdia contribuyó a avivar el sentimiento separatista en Osetia del Sur. Después de varios brotes de violencia, reclamó la independencia de Georgia en 1992.

Algunas fuentes aseguran que poderosas figuras dentro del ejército ruso, molestos por la desintegración de la Unión Soviética, animaron a los habitantes de Osetia del Sur a rebelarse para debilitar a Georgia y vengarse de su partida.

*Libia se atacó mucho antes por usa*

La primera acción de ofensiva militar de EE. UU. fue el bombardeo de Libia en las ciudades de Trípoli y Bengasi, el 15 de abril de 1986, ordenado por Reagan. El ataque se centró en blancos militares y/o terroristas, alejados de zonas urbanas para no dañar a los civiles y minimizar los daños colaterales. Así, fueron blancos prioritarios el campo de entrenamiento de terroristas de Al Jamahiriya, el aeropuerto de Trípoli, los cuarteles de Al´Aziziyah, sede del manejo de las Fuerzas aéreas libias y residencia temporal de Muamar el Gadafi, el puerto militar de Sidi Balal, y la Base Aérea de Benina.

*Angola 2017:*

Este aumento de poder en el sur de África ha experimentado un traspaso democrático del líder revolucionario Jose Eduardo Dos Santos a su compañero y miembro del MPLA (Movimiento Popular de Liberación de Angola) João Lourenço, nombrado como su sucesor en lo que un principio muchos suponían que era un “cambio de cartas”

*Zimbabue 2017:

Sudáfrica 2018:*

Jacob Zuma fue presionado para dimitir a principios de 2018 debido a lo que muchos han interpretado como un golpe de “Estado profundo” contra él llevado a cabo por una facción rival de su partido, la ANC (Congreso Nacional Africano


*República Democrática del Congo (RDC) 2018-2019:*


Etiopía





__





Etiopía acusa a EEUU de "incitar a la guerra" por una presa en el río Nilo







www.google.com





Sudán y Uganda...


En todas se llevaron tropas americanas de 2017 a 2020

En Taiwán también y









Estados Unidos entrena en secreto a tropas en Taiwán en medio de tensiones con China


Estados Unidos ha entrenado durante al menos un año a tropas en Taiwán en medio de las tensiones y las...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Tails (24 Ene 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> No. Las heredó, incrementó las tropas e inició sus propias guerras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yemen ya había sido atacada antes igual que las demás puestas



Que fijate que casualidad de 2017 a 2020





__





¿Ha estado el mundo ignorando durante casi una década la “Primavera Africana”? – UMOYA







umoya.org





El pasado 4 de octubre de 2017, cuatro soldados estadounidenses morían en una emboscada del Estado Islámico en la aldea de Tongo Tongo, en el oeste de Níger, muy cerca de la frontera con Malí. El controvertido incidente, que motivó una investigación interna del Pentágono, desveló *la forma en la que las tropas estadounidenses operaban* en aquel rincón del mundo. Casi ningún estadounidense, fuera de los círculos militares y de los servicios de inteligencia, sabía *que EEUU tenía fuerzas desplegadas en aquel país*.


----------



## silverwindow (24 Ene 2022)

Saben que no pueden enfrentarse.
Las bombas atomicas estan ahi.


----------



## Domyos35 (24 Ene 2022)

Esto es entre Rusia y EEUU


----------



## Ds_84 (24 Ene 2022)

no van a disparar ni una sola bala.

va a ser la primera guerra que se ganará por las redes sociales.

Wag the Dog


----------



## Domyos35 (24 Ene 2022)

Mejor que se queden en tablas.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (24 Ene 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> ¿Podría Rusia destruir con submarinos Nucleares Estados Unidos de golpe evitando así un contra ataque o está todo atado y bien atado para que sea destrucción mutua asegurada?



Ambos países tienen un sistema de mano muerta. la autodestrucción está bastante asegurada. Por eso todo esto es una locura del deepstate que está llevado por anormales que no han vivido ni entienden lo que es una guerra salvo en jolivu.
Hay por ahí unos locos gusanos, que piensan que atacando primero podrían ganar sin apenas bajas, bueno entre 2 y 5 millones en su lado. Y lo dan por bueno.

la realidad es que los sistemas de manomuerta están pensados para atestar un golpe implacable. No son públicos obviamente, pero podrás entender que la cosa va de soltar todo el armamento y eso implica muchas cosas…. Incluidos virus qye no quier s conocer.

Por eso no va. A haber guerra , eso si la vuelta a la guerra fría con dos zonas claras y guerra proxies, de eso si y a mogollón.


----------



## El ponzoñas (24 Ene 2022)

Hay comandos de operaciones especiales de UK y Canada en suelo Ucraniano

Y por supuesto contratistas de empresas USA. 
Claro que la OTAN no va a responder como tal, pero que van a intentar ayudar a Ucrania Baja cuerda esta descontado


----------



## Hamtel (24 Ene 2022)

Ya vuelan las nukes?

Esta vez va en serio la cosa

Las tensiones entre Rusia y EE.UU. son un paripé desde hace décadas


----------



## Piotr (24 Ene 2022)

Humo. Sólo homo. Luego no pasa no ada


----------



## El ponzoñas (24 Ene 2022)

To control the Middle East, the US needs control of Europe, if only to secure their supply line. And to influence Central Asia they must control the Middle East. Until now Washington was essentially calling the shots, while Russia and China adapted their plans to whatever was thrown their way. By submitting their security demands, Russia is signaling unequivocally it is now taking the initiative. While the reinforcement of the Ukrainian Army was first designed to pressure some Russian reaction so as to increase the European nations’ commitment to toe the anti Russia line, the resulting Russian built-up of forces and large scale exercises have effectively reversed the pressure. The bulk of NATO forces are now bogged down on the eastern European front in a self induced paranoia, severely restricting their possible redeployment elsewhere.

With the Russian ultimatum the US is now basically faced with the following choices. *Sign the documents, which by extension will mean the Minsk agreement and opening of NS2, but would free NATO reinforcement to the Middle East, no matter how futile this would ultimately prove. Because if this happens Europe will quickly “organically” link to the Asian network and recover most of its sovereignty from the US. At that moment, the Middle East is lost.*


----------



## River in the street (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## Gusman (24 Ene 2022)

Jodido estas ya sin guerra y no lo sabes.


----------



## MICROLITO (24 Ene 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Así empezaba el hilo del coronavirus Chino hace dos años, todavía podemos leer esos mensajes de enero de 2020



-
Es que parece sr asi,. y nadie nos puede quitar la intuicion,. esperar que la inminente guerraza se diluya como la plandemia, es otro asunto.


----------



## MICROLITO (24 Ene 2022)

iconoclasta dijo:


> El secretario de estado USA ya está elevando el tono:
> 
> _“If a single additional Russian force goes into Ukraine in an aggressive way, as I said, that would trigger a swift, a severe and a united response from us and from Europe,” Blinken told CNN’s Dana Bash on “State of the Union” on Sunday._
> 
> ¿Tantas ganas tienen de guerra estos idiotas?



-+ ya todos son idiotas,.. es el momento de preparar el futuro tablero del egoismo planetarios,.. es decir, salvese quien pueda y si te amenazo te lo piensas.


----------



## MICROLITO (24 Ene 2022)

-
Muy respetable,.
peeero está el transcurso de la historia no aprendida que s quire repetir.


----------



## MICROLITO (24 Ene 2022)

-
Sabes algo de thule y los pelirrojos de la talantida? si eso me dices privado ;;


----------



## zirick (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## sam (24 Ene 2022)

Ya veremos cuando la White house se venga abajo casualmente por algún misil Ruso… como si lo viera venir. False flag para apoderarse el Gas ruso. Pero Putin no le tiembla el pulso como se la preparen en Ucrania entra hasta Paris y deja Europa como un erial.


----------



## MICROLITO (24 Ene 2022)

ChortiHunter dijo:


> Y no podrían estos dos titanes militares llegar al acuerdo de:
> NATO se instala en Ucrania a cambio de que Rusia se instale en Cuba otra vez.
> ¿No estarían más contentos? Es su época EEUU se molestó porque Rusia instalaba su milicia allí con unas cabezas nucleares, por qué le molesta que a Rusia le moleste que instalen el armamento de EEUU ("NATO") al lado de su frontera?



-la tecnología cambió mucho desde l guerra fria.. ya nadie soporta el ojo del NOM en su patio trasero.


----------



## Diek (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## MICROLITO (24 Ene 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Tanto los úsanos como los piratas tienen mucho armamento camino de caducar y hay que darle salida. Y lo vamos a pagar a escote



-
Saludos musicales ;.;


----------



## Tails (24 Ene 2022)

La mayoría de tropas que se ven no están en la frontera sino en la otra punta de Rusia dicho por el coronel baños


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Ene 2022)

Defcon Level Warning System | Private OSINT Intelligence, Alerts, News


Defcon Level Warning System private OSINT intelligence, alerts, news for 2022.




www.defconlevel.com


----------



## Gusman (24 Ene 2022)

Todo español de españa esta jodido. Y mucho españoles.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (24 Ene 2022)

Esta tarde, paseando por La Caleta, he visto pasar la Blas de Lezo, que acababa de zarpar de Rota hacia el Mar Negro.

Me ha dado una malísima impresión, irracional seguramente, pero que me recordó a cuando el 31 de enero de 2020 me encontré en la cola de una farmacia un chino intentando comprar todas las mascarillas que hubiera... y ya no había ninguna.

Todas las chuminadas de los medios o de internet desaparecen apagando un aparato. Hasta que un día no hay ningún aparato y no puedes apagar la realidad.


----------



## MICROLITO (24 Ene 2022)

Xάος dijo:


> A ver cómo acaba todo esto, pero seamos sinceros, no veo una desescalada y lo que no pinta bien en absoluto es que estén grandes potencias implicadas de forma tan directa y tan gallitos. Es que están yendo a todo trapo. No veo muchas salidas a la situación actual de aquí a 1, 10, 20 años. Sabiendo cómo es la historia, sólo veo salida con una guerra gorda. Si no es ahora, es dentro de unos años.
> 
> Es que parece hasta planificado, no me jodas. ¿Por qué tanto afán en la OTAN por defender Ucrania? Una cosa es mandar tropillas de refuerzo y hacer diplomacia, y otra cosa es lo que están haciendo. Parece que buscan la confrontación.
> 
> En fin, en breves, Europa+EEUU vs Rusia+China+Irán. Voy a por palomitas.



-
lo que tienes que hacer es escuchar un saludo musical,..

Hoy no mañana. s,;


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (24 Ene 2022)

Si hay guerra y vivís un tiroteo os recomiendo una cosa que os puede salvar la vida, yo viví una guerra y los francotiradores usan esta técnica para mataros



lo que hacen es jugar con vuestra pena o compasión, a cualquiera le dan un tiro que no sea mortal, esta victima como es normal pide ayuda y vais vosotros y os mata el francotirador, seríais un blanco MUY fácil

de nada amigos cuidaos


----------



## Hamtel (24 Ene 2022)

Tails dijo:


> La mayoría de tropas que se ven no están en la frontera sino en la otra punta de Rusia dicho por el coronel baños



Pues claro. El verdadero objetivo es China. Los Rusos y estadounidenses son aliados desde hace décadas. Las tensiones entre ellos son un paripé


----------



## MICROLITO (24 Ene 2022)

-
el avispero de taiwan es la ultima baza.. ya se dijo que los chinorris solo estran en conflicto cuando quede arrasado termonuclermente en baja intensidad los territorios en disputa.


----------



## jota1971 (24 Ene 2022)

Es el momento de movilizar a la Legion Española y enviarla a primera linea del frente Ruso para defender la Cristiandad y todo lo que Dios nos ha dado.....Es el momento de un Legionario....TODO POR LA PATRIA...y VIVA LA MUERTE....que vayan abrigados.....


----------



## MICROLITO (24 Ene 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Los republicanos piden a Joe Biden que sancione a Putin, su familia y su amante para amedrentarle
> 
> 
> La Putin Accountability Act propone sanciones para el entorno más cercano del presidente ruso ante las dudas sobre la efectividad de la estrategia del actual presidente mezclando amenazas y diplomacia.
> ...



-
no creo que seaan tan infantiles de mezclar,.. pero tambien existe la maldad de iniciar una guerraza


----------



## Gusman (24 Ene 2022)

HH


----------



## Tails (24 Ene 2022)

MICROLITO dijo:


> -
> no creo que seaan tan infantiles de mezclar,.. pero tambien existe la maldad de iniciar una guerraza




Hombre la familia no tiene nada que ver en esto

Si metes a la familia es decir que quieres conflicto 

No es como si decimos el hijo de un dictador que es alto cargo


----------



## JAGGER (24 Ene 2022)

Ya reculó Vladimiro?


----------



## Tails (24 Ene 2022)

Rusia está encarcelando opositores como si no hubiera un mañana

Si mueve tropas aunque las quite luego eso pasa a segundo plano









Rusia amplía la represión contra la disidencia con nuevas detenciones de opositores


Las autoridades detienen a dos disidentes y realizan registros en oficinas y casas de activistas críticos con el Kremlin




www.google.com





Y Estados Unidos también gana


----------



## MICROLITO (24 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Todos sabíamos que esto iba a acabar muy mal. Si no es ahora en Ucrania será el mes que viene en Taiwan o lo que sea. Se está gestando el nuevo mundo para los proximos 100? años, pues eso, Paris bien vale una misa...



-
ojala , si duramos 100 vamos al infinito. ,;


----------



## Tails (24 Ene 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Todo español de españa esta jodido. Y mucho españoles.



Yo soy inmortal como Jordi Hurtado


----------



## El Gran Cid (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## corolaria (24 Ene 2022)

Pasó el jinete de la peste sin que el ganado dijese ni mú, y ahora viene el jinete de la guerra.

Y de los cuatro, aún quedan otros dos.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 Ene 2022)

lo que les digan los magnates delirantes...


----------



## Virolai (24 Ene 2022)

Para los que echan de menos a Trump: los republicanos quieren sanciones ya, unilaterales, preventivas y no pactadas con los europeos. Ted Cruz directamente habla como si no existiéramos.


----------



## MICROLITO (24 Ene 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Siempre igual.
> 
> El socialismo hunde la economía a base de inflación y derroche y pretende arreglarlo con guerras y destrucción de países que permitan un reset económico disimulado achacable al conflicto.
> 
> Deberían estar todos en la cárcel



-
si ,pero no es igual que los ecologetas come gusanos y fans d las vias agropecurias que solo saben controlar a base de teclado, pues no llevaron una res ni en el metaverso,...es decir no hay mas cera que la que arde.


----------



## MICROLITO (24 Ene 2022)

El Gran Cid dijo:


>



-
jijiji,.. que vayan con fp 5 al punto de vacuacion de ratas canguradas,... y con la pauta conpleta que caen pepinos ,,, ratas canguradas, jiiii


----------



## Virolai (24 Ene 2022)

El Gran Cid dijo:


>




Otro país anglo, qué casualidad


----------



## MICROLITO (24 Ene 2022)

-
son muy perros HDP alimañas , ya lo sabeis.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (25 Ene 2022)

Virolai dijo:


> Para los que echan de menos a Trump: los republicanos quieren sanciones ya, unilaterales, preventivas y no pactadas con los europeos. Ted Cruz directamente habla como si no existiéramos.



Si hablan de expulsar a Rusia del sistema SWIFT es un tiro en el pie. 
Llevan ladrando varios días y no veo que se atrevan. 
Rusia fuera del sistema SWIFT y aliándose en un nuevo sistema con China.









Bancos rusos se unen a la alternativa china al sistema de pago SWIFT


Un representante del Banco Central de Rusia espera que, por su parte, Pekín preste una atención más activa al sistema de pago ruso.




actualidad.rt.com













Russia And China To Develop SWIFT Avoiding International Financial Systems - Russia Briefing News


By Chris Devonshire-Ellis Distrust of the United States is leading to the eventual rise of alternative global payment systems Russia and China have agreed to develop shared financial structures to deepen economic ties in a way that will not be affected by pressure of third countries. The move...



www.russia-briefing.com













The hidden costs of cutting Russia off from SWIFT


America’s foes would rush to alternatives, hastening its financial decline




www.economist.com


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Ene 2022)

Tails dijo:


> *han vuelto a apuntar sus armas nucleares *a Europa y Estados Unidos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No hombre no, ahora ya los llevan encima, se han tirado al monte a matar cabritas

*Irlanda alarmada por ejercicio naval ruso*
Por EUOBSERVER

HOY, 07:27
El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores irlandés, Simon Coveney, ha dado la voz de alarma sobre las pruebas rusas de misiles navales de fuego real que se llevarán a cabo en la zona económica marítima de Irlanda. Rusia tenía derecho a los ejercicios navales y había notificado a las autoridades sus planes, dijo, "pero a la luz del entorno político y de seguridad actual en Europa... [Irlanda] había planteado una serie de preocupaciones a las autoridades rusas". agregó el domingo.










[Ticker] Ireland alarmed by Russian naval drill


Irish foreign minister Simon Coveney has raised the alarm on Russian live-fire naval missile tests due to take place in Ireland's maritime economic zone. Russia had a right to the naval drills and had notified authorities of its plans, he said, "but In li...




euobserver.com


----------



## schulz (25 Ene 2022)

Una buena guerra hace desaparecer las deudas de los bancos..Por eso y entre otras cosas donde la dirigencia mundial esta en fase de cambio , todo hace pensar que poco a poco lo van a dirigir al matadero...Dicho de paso el genocidio buscado se hará realidad.

El dolar,Euro etc, establecerá nuevos valores 


MICROLITO dijo:


> -
> son muy perros HDP alimañas , ya lo sabeis.


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Ene 2022)

Diek dijo:


>



Pero chaval que a los rusos no creo que les interese la poblacion, anda ve buscando las bases de la otan en Hezpaña y a ver si estas cerquita, enfocate bien.........


----------



## EXTOUAREG (25 Ene 2022)

España fue neutral en las dos guerras mundiales y lo será también en esta.


----------



## MICROLITO (25 Ene 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> España fue neutral en las dos guerras mundiales y lo será también en esta.



logico,. para esto dsscubrimos medio mundo,.. y si se asoma alguien por el oceano que no sean de buen ver,. que se preparen como los romanos en el notre.


----------



## TomásPlatz (25 Ene 2022)

gñéee biden ez bueno gñéeee trum era tonto y habria purzao el boton rohoooo y habriemos muerto todes. biden ez bueno y zolidario y fantaztictooooooooo


----------



## Switch_46 (25 Ene 2022)

De todo esto, solo espero que el Mohamed aprovechando el despiste del guaperas y que toda la atención ahora mismo esta en el noreste, no le de por invadir Ceuta y Melilla. Seria el acabose para el inútil de la Moncloa.


----------



## Bartleby (25 Ene 2022)

La intención de Rusia de invadir Ucrania es tan real como las armas de destrucción masiva que había en Irak


----------



## fitness (25 Ene 2022)

Veréis cuando se entere el Bardem la que va a liar 
Ahora es que le han pillado de fin de semana que si noooo
Bonito es el pa esto de las guerras


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Ene 2022)

La que está liando Trump.


----------



## socrates99 (25 Ene 2022)

PCR anales para los soldados.
Y sin vacunar no se viaja.
Son las normassss!!!!
Verdad calvo Nadal???


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Ene 2022)

Tengo ganas de ver todas las capitales europedas ardiendo bajo el infierno nuclear ruso.


----------



## arriqui (25 Ene 2022)

Anda que no quea na ni na pa octubre


----------



## César92 (25 Ene 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Biden ha hablado con los principales líderes Europeos. Me imagino que alguno de ellos se encargará de enviar un WhatsApp a Mr. Sánchez.
> 
> *Si vis pacem, para bellum*




A lo mejor me equivoco ¿Pero no da la casualidad de que cuando EEUU entra (o quiere) una guerra gorda es cuando su economía "no da pa más"?


----------



## Cosmopolita (25 Ene 2022)

¿Y por qué Rusia iba a invadir Ucrania?


----------



## Giordano Bruno (25 Ene 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Y por qué Rusia iba a invadir Ucrania?



De hecho ya hace años que invadió parte de territorio Ucraniano


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Ene 2022)

¿Y por qué Alemania invadió Polonia?

Necesitan una excusa para comenzar la III Guerra Mundial.

Pasamos del escrutinio de contagiados y muertos por el coronatimo al de cuerpos carbonizados por la radiación nuclear.


----------



## César92 (25 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> el personal que enviaremos seran las mejores feladoras de la Cruz Roja, recien sacadas de Ceuta y Melilla.



Exacto, las llamadas africanistas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (25 Ene 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Exacto, las llamadas africanistas.



El Ejército Expedicionario de África


----------



## Prophet (25 Ene 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> ¿Podría Rusia destruir con submarinos Nucleares Estados Unidos de golpe evitando así un contra ataque o está todo atado y bien atado para que sea destrucción mutua asegurada?



Destrucción mutua asegurada. De hecho aunque la OTAN ponga sus misiles a las puertas de Moscú eso no significa que aumque se ataque a Rusia nuclearmente y sin previo aviso está no pueda responder.

En ambos bandos existen sistemas que se los conoce como el arma del hombre muerto o el sistema del juicio final que son sistemas automatizados que en caso de que x receptores no reciban una señal en x período de tiempo significa que en ese bando se ha producido un ataque nuclear enemigo total y se automatiza una respuesta nuclear total sobre el adversario.

Por ejemplo, activando órdenes de ataque en los submarinos nucleares supervivientes, bombas nucleares escondidas en satélites, cabezas nucleares móviles, bombarderos estratégicos o incluso ataques biológicos con células durmientes que ríete tú del covid.

No sé sabe nada a ciencia cierta pero se sabe que esos sistemas existen. Ahora no me acuerdo el nombre pero en Rusia por ejemplo, hay una emisión de radio periódica que se supone que es para lo que te comento.

Si quieres más información mañana te la busco. De hecho un ingeniero nuclear español escribió un pequeño relato ficticio bastante bueno sobre esto que expongo en forocoches.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (25 Ene 2022)

WinstonSmith dijo:


> Pareceis nuevos en burbuja. No va a pasar nada, y lo sabéis.




Nunca pasa nada hasta que un día pasa algo.

Saludos.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (25 Ene 2022)

Ya se busca desde el Kremlin y desde Juden USA matar hombres blancos.

Ya me contaras a mi siendo español que mierda me importa todo esto, pero como hemos perdido la cosmovision imperial española pues solo nos queda hacerle beso negro a Rusia o USA, un pais que ha perdido toda su identidad cuando antes haciamos los que nos salia de la polla.


----------



## Nefersen (25 Ene 2022)

La Casa Blanca no va a dar un solo paso adelante hasta no haber consultado la estrategia con Sánchez. Su consejo es fundamental en estos momentos.


----------



## ugeruge (25 Ene 2022)

Venga, a movilizarse todos que los cartuchos caducan en 3 meses y hay que dispararlos antes


----------



## EnergiaLibre (25 Ene 2022)

Diek dijo:


>



estoy en la zona 3, espero que madrit ens robe les nukes


----------



## EnergiaLibre (25 Ene 2022)

Abort&cospelo dijo:


> Despues de Afganistan aun hay ganas de marcha. No soy muy de creerme dramas mediaticos que buscan la mierda incitando a la cagada, pero de producirse y declararse un conflico directo, lo de los Balcanes va a ser una mariconada al lado de lo que nos viene. Seguramente el sentido comun se imponga pero si por la contra los yanquis andan en necesidad de un nuevo frente en el que hacer uso de sus ejercitos y su armamento, sabed que lo tendremos al lado, hecho que nos repercutira de una manera u otra.



chortinas ucranianas pero los del psoe ya harán algo para que las chortinas se vayan a otro país y aquí sólo vengan hombres


----------



## Edgard (25 Ene 2022)

Y oireis de guerras y rumores de guerra...

No habrá guerra. Punto pelota.


----------



## daesrd (25 Ene 2022)

Habrá muchas femibrujas en el ejercito usano??


----------



## daesrd (25 Ene 2022)

WinstonSmith dijo:


> Pareceis nuevos en burbuja. No va a pasar nada, y lo sabéis.



Si va a pasar. batacazo de las criptos


----------



## Eaglenation (25 Ene 2022)

Rusia lo último que hará y que necesita es, dar el primer paso y quedar como el agresor. Es lo que sus enemigos en la OTAN tanto desean, así que no pasará, dejar de hacerse pajas mentales con guerras


----------



## BudSpencer (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (25 Ene 2022)

Buena lista de noticias inquietantes.









European Command News | EUCOM Or USEUCOM Alerts Europe


European Command news. EUCOM Or USEUCOM alerts for Europe.




www.defconlevel.com













Expect no coordinated evacuation out of Kiev – US State Department


The US State Department has told Americans currently in Ukraine not to expect “government-sponsored” flights in case evacuation is announced




www.rt.com













Families of US Embassy personnel in Ukraine ordered to begin evacuating as soon as Monday: officials


The State Department has ordered families of U.S. Embassy personnel in Ukraine to begin evacuating the country as soon as Monday, U.S. officials tell Fox News.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## silverwindow (25 Ene 2022)

Hay que ir con cuidado de no calentar mucho a la putilla USA,que cuando se calienta,sale.con todo.

Que Rusia que? Aguanta el cubata..


----------



## ANS² (25 Ene 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> chortinas ucranianas pero los del psoe ya harán algo para que las chortinas se vayan a otro país y aquí sólo vengan hombres



el PSOE las cambiará por menas a Marruecos


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Ene 2022)

¿No será todo esto un gran cambalache para forrarse?.

Tras el culebrón del covid y el agosto de las farmaceuticas, llega la grán función de teatro con Rusia con la respectiva merienda de negros para las armamentísticas. General Dinamics, Raytheon, Lokheed, etc...que en el fondo ya sabemos a quien pertenecen, a los jefes de Biden y Sanchez, vamos.

Lo mismo hasta Putin va a comisión, hoyga.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (25 Ene 2022)

Le darán el premio de la paz al biego como al NIGROmante aquél?


----------



## lostsoul242 (25 Ene 2022)

Imaginate a una panda de negros y moros tratando de conquistar Rusia .


----------



## lefebre (25 Ene 2022)

mloureiro dijo:


> Nosotros no pintamos nada. Ni debemos pintar nada.



Nuestro deber está aquí. Defendiendo el foro.


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Ene 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Nuestro deber está aquí. Defendiendo el foro.



A menos que vengan a por el FEO, @dabuti o @xicomalo, en ese caso no pienso mover un dedo, es más, si puedo le echo una mano a los rusos.


----------



## mapachën (25 Ene 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Destrucción mutua asegurada. De hecho aunque la OTAN ponga sus misiles a las puertas de Moscú eso no significa que aumque se ataque a Rusia nuclearmente y sin previo aviso está no pueda responder.
> 
> En ambos bandos existen sistemas que se los conoce como el arma del hombre muerto o el sistema del juicio final que son sistemas automatizados que en caso de que x receptores no reciban una señal en x período de tiempo significa que en ese bando se ha producido un ataque nuclear enemigo total y se automatiza una respuesta nuclear total sobre el adversario.
> 
> ...



El bueno de yuri… escribió un libro y todo:



https://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=1377709




Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (25 Ene 2022)

Ya se nota la llegada de Biden a la Casa Blanca... como no podía ser de otra manera.

Progres hijos de puta.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (25 Ene 2022)

No eres sl unico. Juro por mi puta vida que como tengamos una guerra voy a matar a todos los españoles que sea capaz, y por supuesto boicoteare este miserable pais hasta morir acribillado.


----------



## ruchito (25 Ene 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La intención de Rusia de invadir Ucrania es tan real como las armas de destrucción masiva que había en Irak



Y como la pandemia


----------



## Tails (25 Ene 2022)

Biden permanece abierto a una conversación diplomática con Putin


WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — El presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, está abierto a una conversación diplomática de líder a líder con el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, sin embargo, no hay nada que anticipar en este momento, dijo la...




mundo.sputniknews.com






_"Tenemos una obligación moral y una obligación legal con nuestros aliados de la OTAN, si ellos atacasen en virtud del artículo 5, eso es una obligación sagrada. Esa obligación no se extiende a Ucrania. Pero, dependería de lo que el resto de los países de la OTAN estuvieran dispuestos a hacer también. Pero la idea de que Estados Unidos vaya a utilizar unilateralmente la fuerza para enfrentarse a Rusia si invade Ucrania no está sobre la mesa ahora mismo"._

*Biden si dijo que en caso de un ataque ruso a Ucrania daría ayuda militar y reforzaría la presencia estadounidense en los países del flanco este de la OTAN.









EE.UU. tiene a cerca de 8.500 soldados en alerta ante un posible despliegue, en medio de las tensiones con Rusia


Aproximadamente 8.500 soldados en EE.UU. están en alerta máxima de preparación, dijo el portavoz del Pentágono, John Kirby.




cnnespanol.cnn.com




*

Una opción que la administración de Biden considera es trasladar entre 1.000 y 5.000 soldados. Justamente, tanto para apuntalar a los aliados de Europa del Este y el Báltico como para que estén disponibles en caso de que sea necesario evacuar a ciudadanos estadounidenses, según un alto funcionario de defensa.

El objetivo de enviar refuerzos militares a Europa del Este sería proporcionar disuasión y tranquilizar a los aliados. *Tampoco hay ninguna sugerencia de que las tropas estadounidenses se desplegarán en Ucrania o participarán en funciones de combate.*


----------



## Arquíloco (25 Ene 2022)

sam dijo:


> False flag



Esto. Plandemia - 2do Acto: 911 versión "rusa".


----------



## REDDY (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## Arquíloco (25 Ene 2022)

El Gran Cid dijo:


>



Hoy por hoy, la frase también cuadraría perfectamente permutando los países.


----------



## Tails (25 Ene 2022)

*Vuelve la tensión nuclear: Putin usará su arsenal en caso de amenaza de EEUU

Moscú responde sin ambages a la ampliación del tradicional teatro de operaciones estadounidense: responderá a la acumulación de fuerzas cerca de sus fronteras. *



El despliegue de defensas antimisiles y sistemas de ataque en el espacio no es otra cosa que *un claro freno al desarrollo de la nueva fuerza espacial americana.* Una prioridad que Joe Biden ha señalado como el pilar de la defensa futura del gigante americano y que también se concibe como un medio de protección. Así lo recalcaba el presidente americano en la presentación del nuevo cuerpo de ejército, cuando afirmaba que "en medio de las grandes amenazas a nuestra seguridad nacional, *la superioridad estadounidense en el espacio es absolutamente vital".*

En un comienzo, *el presupuesto destinado por los Estados Unidos a esta nueva dimensión bélica será de 40.000 millones de dólares*, una cifra que se destinará tan solo en el primer año de vida del programa. Rusia responde con contundencia en un teatro de operaciones en el que no puede competir, debido a su escala económica, pero ante el que se blinda con la utilización del “último recurso” en caso de que sea necesario.


----------



## manalons (25 Ene 2022)

Ha sido llegar los demócratas a la Casa Blanca y anda que han tardado en montar o pretender montar una guerra por todo lo alto. Si al final añoraremos al excéntrico Trump


----------



## reconvertido (25 Ene 2022)

Nah, aquí que luchen las charos, las panchas, las gordas, las obesas mórbidas, las bolleras, los maricas, los negros, los moros, los menas, los panchos y los de otros países, que es a los que va el dinero del Estado (también los políticos varios, los indepes, los que cobran pensión y toda la generación-T con "esta democracia que nos hemos dado a todos gñe").

Yo no voy a defenderles, que todos esos han dicho literalmente que soy su enemigo y han usado al Estado ocupado por traidores para hacer leyes para criminalizarme, hacerme la vida peligrosa legalmente (y por posibles asaltos) y segregarme socialmente (por ser hombre, nacional, blanco y hetero).

Ahora a luchar toca para defender todo esta sociedad que ataca al hombre-autóctono-blanco-hetero.
Así que ale, a morir por el Estado la mierda de de desastre social (que no la patria, que eso es de facha-Franco-pantanos).

Menos que, al menos, detuvieron el fascismo (y a hombres como a mí, claro).


----------



## reconvertido (25 Ene 2022)

manalons dijo:


> Ha sido llegar los demócratas a la Casa Blanca y anda que han tardado en montar o pretender montar una guerra por todo lo alto. Si al final añoraremos al excéntrico Trump



al excéntrico Trump
¿Por qué sigues llamándole excéntrico?
No lo era, decía lo que TODOS pensamos y escribimos aquí.

Si al final añoraremos
¿De verdad te caía mal un presidente que ha sido EL ÚNICO en cumplir su programa (o tratar de hacerlo)?

¿Sólo sabes repetir lo que dicen los medios?


----------



## El pernales (25 Ene 2022)

El cachondeo supremo sería que, estando nuestras tropas en una guerra que ni nos va ni nos viene, marruecos aprovechase para invadir Ceuta y Melilla. Y encima no pudieran venir a defenderlas


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (25 Ene 2022)

Ese comunicado es falso, no sale el nombre del líder espiritual de Occidente, Guapo Sánchez. Sinceramente, dudo mucho que monten nada sin que antes de su visto bueno.


----------



## reconvertido (25 Ene 2022)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> Ese comunicado es falso, no sale el nombre del líder espiritual de Occidente, Guapo Sánchez. Sinceramente, dudo mucho que monten nada sin que antes de su visto bueno.



Sánchez es el poder en la sombra que les ha convocado y al cual obedecen en secerto.
¿A quién te crees que llamaba sino a todos ellos?
Es "garganta profunda".


----------



## imaginARIO (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## reconvertido (25 Ene 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 919234



Cómo se ceba huistec...


----------



## PASEANTE (25 Ene 2022)

mloureiro dijo:


> Nosotros no pintamos nada. Ni debemos pintar nada.



Para bien o para mal, España nunca ha participado en ninguna guerra relevante salvo los cuatro mataos que mandó Franco a Rusia y los 10 médicos a Vietnam, y bueno, la participación de Aznar con la coalición de Irak, de lo que ya no se acuerda nadie. Eso, por suerte o por desgracia, nos ha alejado del G7 de manera permanente, lo que no se entiende es la actitud del Sánchez en esto, va en contra de todos sus mensajes, aunque claro... Ya estamos acostumbrados a los desvaríos de este señor

Enviado desde mi RMX2111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Manoliko (25 Ene 2022)

Nada que no supieramos, pero te mereces el Zanx por lo de que Sanchez se enterará cuando algún presidente europeo se digne a enviarle un Whatsapp


----------



## coscorron (25 Ene 2022)

radium dijo:


> ¿Cuantos efectivos ha de enviar españa?
> Una brigada de montaña, o mandará a la legión.
> ¿Como nos venderá Pedro Sanchez, el envio de una division azul 2.0?



Porque será una división ecoresiliente y transversal ...


----------



## Pili33 (25 Ene 2022)

César92 dijo:


> A lo mejor me equivoco ¿Pero no da la casualidad de que cuando EEUU entra (o quiere) una guerra gorda es cuando su economía "no da pa más"?



Exacto.
La Hª de la economía así lo demuestra.

*¿Crack de 1929?* Lo arreglaron financiando al minúsculo partido socialista de los trabajadores alemanes (futuro partido nazi) a través de enviados de Wall Street como Prescott Bush (padre de George Bush padre) para que los nazis quiten de en medio a los comunistas alemanes, que eran mayoría en aquél entonces en Alemania tras la I G.M. y tenía pinta de convertirse Alemania en la 2ª URSS.

¿Resultado? Una II G.M. y a destrozar, literalmente, toda Europa y parte de África y Asia, EEUU bien lejos de las bombas. A ganar esa guerra para destruir la Alemania nazi y la URSS (no contaban con que la URSS sobreviviése a la hecatombe nazi).

Fin de la II G.M.: a reconstruir Europa y poner sus bases militares (la RFA fue un portaaviones militar geográfico, al igual que Japón o Corea del Sur, o Taiwán actualmente). A poner nuevas normas internacionales económicas (Bretton Woods, FMI, Banco Mundial, etc.) y a vivir otros 80 años más del capitalismo pirata.

Pero llegamos al* siglo XXI, y aquí las normas de antaño ya no valen.* Ya no tenemos a la URSS, pero sí a todopoderosa CHINA y su aliada Rusia. Ahora *es una guerra económica y de recursos. Ya no son tan necesarias las armas bélicas *(que quedan muy bien ante las cámaras para asustar a los borregos, pero lo que mandan son las nukes, lo demás es morralla sacrificable y a sacrificar).

Es decir, que* EEUU está frotándose las manos ante la posibilidad de que se lien a cañonazos en Ucrania y ocurra la III Guerra Mundial*. Pero esta III GM no será nuclear como nos la han vendido, será bélica, económicamente desastrosa, las economías y recursos de todo tipo caerán en picado. Las consecuencias, a nivel mundial, son impredecibles.

Es decir, que voy al chino de mi barrio a comprar más palomitas. Vivimos tiempos interesantes.


----------



## mazuste (25 Ene 2022)

La armada rusa haciendo ejercicios frente a las costas de Irlanda,
a tiro de piedra del cuartel general britanico, los ministros Wallace 
y Truss (Defensa y exteriores) yendo a Moscú a hablar con Shoigu...
Como dijo aquel ruso: 'Los que no quieren arreglarse hablan con Lavrov 
acabarán hablando con Shoigu'.....
Sintomático, oigan!!


----------



## César92 (25 Ene 2022)

Pili33 dijo:


> Es decir, que EEUU está frotándose las manos ante la posibilidad de que se lien a cañonazos en Ucrania y ocurra la III Guerra Mundial. Pero esta III GM no será nuclear como nos la han vendido, será bélica, económicamente desastrosa, las economías y recursos de todo tipo caerán en picado. Las



Nuclear no es viable, porque crearían puntos negros irrecuperables en el mapa, es necesaria una guerra convencional para reconstruir Europa o Asia de nuevo, creo que ahí está el auténtico reset y no con lo que nos están mareando últimamente.


----------



## Pili33 (25 Ene 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Nuclear no es viable, porque crearían puntos negros irrecuperables en el mapa, es necesaria una guerra convencional para reconstruir Europa o Asia de nuevo, creo que ahí está el auténtico reset y no con lo que nos están mareando últimamente.



Los amos (EEUU - CHINA) han de sacrificar algunos países para demostrar ante el rival que ellos la tienen más larga y gorda. Es como en el ajedrez, se han de sacrificar algunas piezas.* Y nosotros, España, somos un país perfecto para ser sacrificable *(puente entre 3 continentes, miembro de la OTAN, con Gobiernos títeres de la OTAN y la UE).


----------



## Blackest (25 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Ucrania | Última hora del conflicto: Biden mantiene esta tarde una videoconferencia con los líderes europeos en la que no estará Sánchez
> 
> *Biden mantendrá este lunes una videoconferencia sobre Ucrania con varios dirigentes europeos*
> El presidente estadounidense Joe Biden mantendrá este lunes una "videoconferencia segura" con varios dirigentes europeos sobre la situación en Ucrania a las 20H00 GMT, según ha informado la Casa Blanca.
> ...



Humillante para el orgullo de Sanchez, invita al de POLONIA y no a él, y luego va dandoselas de importantito mandando fragatas por ahí.


----------



## juanelo (25 Ene 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La armada rusa haciendo ejercicios frente a las costas de Irlanda,
> a tiro de piedra del cuartel general britanico, los ministros Wallace
> y Truss (Defensa y exteriores) yendo a Moscú a hablar con Shoigu...
> Como dijo aquel ruso: 'Los que no quieren arreglarse hablan con Lavrov
> ...



Una dotación británica vale por quince de la armada sovietica, con un 90 por ciento de marineria proveniente de leva y que le importa tres cojones Ucrania, hágame caso.


----------



## César92 (25 Ene 2022)

Pili33 dijo:


> Los amos (EEUU - CHINA) han de sacrificar algunos países para demostrar ante el rival que ellos la tienen más larga y gorda. Es como en el ajedrez, se han de sacrificar algunas piezas.* Y nosotros, España, somos un país perfecto para ser sacrificable *(puente entre 3 continentes, miembro de la OTAN, con Gobiernos títeres de la OTAN y la UE).



Apuesto a que joderan antes a Hungría y Polonia, dos países que han decidido no doblegarse al progrerío. 

Afortunadamente (y desgraciadamente) no le importamos a nadie, sólo nos invaden los africanos y porque les regalamos todo lo que deseen.


----------



## Pili33 (25 Ene 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Apuesto a que joderan antes a Hungría y Polonia, dos países que han decidido no doblegarse al progrerío.
> 
> Afortunadamente (y desgraciadamente) no le importamos a nadie, sólo nos invaden los africanos y porque les regalamos todo lo que deseen.



entonces Hungría y Polonia serían no atacables por parte de órdenes rusas, pero no de órdenes otanicas.
España, en cambio, está en el punto de mira de los misiles iskander rusos....


----------



## El Exterminador (25 Ene 2022)

Soldados irresponsables se aglomeran en las trincheras frente al donbass, sin respetar el uso de la mascarilla...posiblemente alentados por negacionistas rusofilos


----------



## Tails (25 Ene 2022)

En serio os tragáis a la sexta y sus tensiones?

por poner un ejemplo 

si hubiera esa tensión hablarían en todos los medios de las macrogranjas o de la pareja de paquirrin?


----------



## César92 (25 Ene 2022)

Pili33 dijo:


> entonces Hungría y Polonia serían no atacables por parte de órdenes rusas, pero no de órdenes otanicas.
> España, en cambio, está en el punto de mira de los misiles iskander rusos....



Bueno, yo creo que ya se encargarán de meterlos en el ajo. 

Si hubiera una guerra con los intereses ya mencionados, la prensa (con sus difamaciones, etcétera) ya se encargarán de que se meta toda Europa en el ajo contra Rusia. 

La verdad que es difícil creer que vaya haber guerra, pero tampoco es nada descabellado, llevamos mucho tiempo sin un gran evento histórico y tampoco olvidemos que se está imprimiendo dinero a mansalva y por algún lado hay que "resetear" el sistema económico.

Es sólo una opinión...


----------



## Pili33 (25 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> *Rusia *está de nuevo endureciendo su retórica y dice que *no esperará interminablemente las respuestas de EEUU y la OTAN a sus propuestas de seguridad*. El jefe de la delegación rusa en las conversaciones en Viena sobre seguridad militar y control de armas, Konstantin Gavrilov ha dicho que* si Occidente ignora las demandas de Moscú, entonces Rusia protegerá su seguridad en Europa por otros medios. En ese caso, las consecuencias las sentirán "tanto los estadounidenses como los europeos en sus cuellos", *ha remarcado Gavrilov.
> 
> Moscú asegura que Kiev está concentrando una gran cantidad de fuerzas en la línea de contacto con Donbás, y lo considera una prueba de que* Ucrania se está preparando para lanzar una ofensiva*. Así lo ha anunciado el portavoz del Kremlin, Dimitri Peskov, a los periodistas, mientras otros portavoces rusos retomaban la escalada verbal contra EEUU y la OTAN.
> 
> ...



¿Puedes poner la fuente de esta noticia?


----------



## Viviendo Digno (25 Ene 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Apuesto a que joderan antes a Hungría y Polonia, dos países que han decidido no doblegarse al progrerío.
> 
> Afortunadamente (y desgraciadamente) no le importamos a nadie, sólo nos invaden los africanos y porque les regalamos todo lo que deseen.



Espere, que todavía tenemos que agradecer a su Sanchidad que nos haya metido de cabeza en esas mierdas 2030...

No estoy siendo irónico.


----------



## Lovecraf (25 Ene 2022)

Pili33 dijo:


> ¿Puedes poner la fuente de esta noticia?



Ayer en elmundo y en la razón. 









Rusia avisa de que si Occidente ignora sus demandas "sentirá las consecuencias en su cuello"


Rusia está de nuevo endureciendo su retórica y dice que no esperará interminablemente las respuestas de EEUU y la OTAN a sus propuestas de seguridad. El jefe de la delegación rusa




amp.elmundo.es













Rusia advierte a Occidente que si desoye sus demandas “sentirá las consecuencias en su cuello”


La tensión en torno a Ucrania se dispara después de que EE UU planee enviar hasta 5.000 soldados, destructores y cazas a Europa del Este para disuadir a Rusia




www.larazon.es


----------



## Tails (25 Ene 2022)

Una pregunta que me hago

Los soldados españoles tendrán que aplaudir a las 8?


----------



## César92 (25 Ene 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Espere, que todavía tenemos que agradecer a su Sanchidad que nos haya metido de cabeza en esas mierdas 2030...
> 
> No estoy siendo irónico.



Pues ya verás cuando no tengamos ni para comida y los pagapensiones se vayan en masa a Francia, será otro de los logros del PSOE, librarnos de los moronegros a base de matarnos de hambre. Será como una quimioterapia.


----------



## mazuste (25 Ene 2022)

Parece que Borrell no quiere morir por Ucrania:

No hay amenaza de ataque inmediato de Rusia a Ucrania - UE


----------



## Vctrlnz (25 Ene 2022)

Pili33 dijo:


> Exacto.
> La Hª de la economía así lo demuestra.
> 
> *¿Crack de 1929?* Lo arreglaron financiando al minúsculo partido socialista de los trabajadores alemanes (futuro partido nazi) a través de enviados de Wall Street como Prescott Bush (padre de George Bush padre) para que los nazis quiten de en medio a los comunistas alemanes, que eran mayoría en aquél entonces en Alemania tras la I G.M. y tenía pinta de convertirse Alemania en la 2ª URSS.
> ...



Eres el nuevo Nostradamus o Aramis fuster


----------



## Tails (25 Ene 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Parece que Borrell no quiere morir por Ucrania:
> 
> No hay amenaza de ataque inmediato de Rusia a Ucrania - UE
> Ver archivo adjunto 919421












Borrell: la tensión con Rusia es el último ejemplo de que Europa está en peligro


Bruselas, 25 ene (EFE).- El alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores, Josep Borrell, dijo este martes que la tensión con Rusia por la acumulación de tropas en la frontera con Ucrania es "el último ejemplo" de que "Europa está en peligro". "Nos enfrentamos a desafíos...




es.noticias.yahoo.com





*Borrell: la tensión con Rusia es el último ejemplo de que Europa está en peligro*


----------



## Boker (25 Ene 2022)

Pero recordad que el malo era Trump.
Ahora que la izquierda robó las elecciones y Biden está en el poder, todo es maravilloso según los medios.
*La izquierda siempre lleva a la ruina y la destrucción *
Da igual cuándo y dónde leas esto


----------



## aris (25 Ene 2022)

si finalmente hay guerra espero que la menos tengan la decencia de pedir perdón los votantes de Biden cada vez que un militar muera.


----------



## secuestrado (25 Ene 2022)

Boker dijo:


> Pero recordad que el malo era Trump.
> Ahora que la izquierda robó las elecciones y Biden está en el poder, todo es maravilloso según los medios.
> *La izquierda siempre lleva a la ruina y la destrucción *
> Da igual cuándo y dónde leas esto



A Trump se la hubiera pelado Ukrania, la UE y la madre que lo parió, eso es verdad.


----------



## Tails (25 Ene 2022)

__





Horizonte Temporada 2 Programa 59


Iker Jiménez cuenta con una eminencia científica mundial que nos presenta una exclusiva, "una cosa realmente sorprendente sobre el origen del virus"




www.mitele.es





Aquí los coroneles explicando el paripé de rusia en ucrania


----------



## Pili33 (25 Ene 2022)

Boker dijo:


> Pero recordad que el malo era Trump.
> Ahora que la izquierda robó las elecciones y Biden está en el poder, todo es maravilloso según los medios.
> *La izquierda siempre lleva a la ruina y la destrucción *
> Da igual cuándo y dónde leas esto



Si tú te crees que el partido demócrata de USA es de izquierdas es que aún te quedan fases del cascarón por superar.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (25 Ene 2022)

Pili33 dijo:


> Si tú te crees que el partido demócrata de USA es de izquierdas es que aún te quedan fases del cascarón por superar.



Es el paraguas institucional de todo el movimiento izquierdista-globalista USAno, no se de qué cojones estás hablando. Si no son ellos, quiénes son?


----------



## Noega (25 Ene 2022)

la neutralidad de España en la primera guerra mundial , supuso una decada de prosperidad y riqueza para el pais , lastima que en esta ocasion no vaya a imperar la cordura.


----------



## Pili33 (25 Ene 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Es el paraguas institucional de todo el movimiento izquierdista-globalista USAno, no se de qué cojones estás hablando. Si no son ellos, quiénes son?



Todos los partidos legales y en circuncripción electoral vigente son títeres de los mismos amos.
En vez de mirar a las marionetas mira hacia arriba, hacia quien "mueve" sus hilos para actuar, verás que son los mismos sea la marioneta que sea. 

Todo forma parte de un plan premeditado y estudiado al detalle, sean las consecuencias que sean las que en el futuro próximo se sucedan. Y si, además, TODOS los medios de comunicación van en la misma sintonía es señal de que es más mentira aún de lo que de por sí ya era. Es decir, compremos más palomitas, que algún disparo y cañonazo sí va a producirse.


----------



## Zappa (25 Ene 2022)

Pili33 dijo:


> Si tú te crees que el partido demócrata de USA es de izquierdas es que aún te quedan fases del cascarón por superar.



La izquierda en EEUU murió allá por los años 20. El último exponente del socialismo era Eugene Debs.









Eugene V. Debs - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Antes había muchos más, pero poco a poco la cosa se fue yendo al carajo. 
Los movimientos obreros fueron muy denostados tras el caso de Sacco y Vanzetti.









Sacco and Vanzetti - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Estos también se fueron al carajo:









Industrial Workers of the World - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Desde entonces, nada de nada.
El New Deal de FDR, aunque muchos membrillos lo llamarían socialismo, era capitalismo de estado.

Llamar socialista al partido demócrata es de risa.

Aunque una cosa si es verdad: En EEUU han abandonado la idea de lucha de clases y la han sustituido por la idea de lucha de identidades.
Es mucho más cómodo para el establishment apoyar esta "nueva izquierda"

Es inofensiva.
Y muy útil, pues la mayoría de la gente no se ha leído "El Capital" en su puta vida, y asumen que la "izquierda" es la panda de maricatransbollos que hablan de "justicia social"


----------



## Prophet (25 Ene 2022)

Voy instalando el War Thunder...


----------



## mxmanu (25 Ene 2022)

Pues lo normal, es llegar los demócratas al poder y liarla en todos lados, menudos hijos de puta.

Todo mi apoyo a Putin, y a todo lo que vaya contra la agenda 2030


----------



## Patito Feo (25 Ene 2022)

_Y el malo era Trump. _


----------



## pasabaporaqui (25 Ene 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> _Y el malo era Trump. _



El malo es quien te diga la tele










Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Marvelita (25 Ene 2022)

A ver a ver... rusia ha movilizado 100000 soldados, eeuu 8500
no se rick...


----------



## Marvelita (25 Ene 2022)

menudo flipado... eso contra una bala no sirve de nada
habras practicado al menos tiro con tirachinas


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## Boker (25 Ene 2022)

Pili33 dijo:


> Si tú te crees que el partido demócrata de USA es de izquierdas es que aún te quedan fases del cascarón por superar.



Si tú te crees que en EEUU no hay charos, ilusos que creen en el socialismo, 
los del woke, los Black lives matter, el ME too... aun te quedan muchas mas fases del cascarón por superar
¿A QUIÉNES VOTAN TODA ESA PUTA FAUNA SINO A LOS DEMÓCRATAS?


----------



## mazuste (25 Ene 2022)

Con respecto a la historia completamente inventada de la "inminente invasión rusa" de Ucrania:
 Lo que estamos viendo es un conflicto "partogénico". Por primera vez, que yo recuerde.


*
"Francia, como Alemania, siguen desconcertados por el alarmismo de EEUU y Reino Unido". 
Se cita a una fuente: 'Vemos el mismo número de camiones, tanques y personas.
Observamos las mismas maniobras, pero no podemos concluir que la ofensiva sea inminente".*


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (25 Ene 2022)

Boker dijo:


> Si tú te crees que en EEUU no hay charos, ilusos que creen en el socialismo,
> los del woke, los Black lives matter, el ME too... aun te quedan muchas mas fases del cascarón por superar
> ¿A QUIÉNES VOTAN TODA ESA PUTA FAUNA SINO A LOS DEMÓCRATAS?



Allí los llaman shemales


----------



## manottas (25 Ene 2022)

francoa54 dijo:


> Jajaja..ese viejo cagalitroso no hila las palabras, habla sólo con teleprompter



Cubano?


----------



## Cosmopolita (25 Ene 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> De hecho ya hace años que invadió parte de territorio Ucraniano



Hace años los foreros negaban la mera presencia de tropas rusas en Ucrania, allá por 2014-2015.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ponix (25 Ene 2022)

Ahí está el punto. Esta sociedad de emponzoñados y mascarilleros pro confinamiento la va a defender su puta madre.


----------



## mazuste (25 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> A ver a ver... rusia ha movilizado 100000 soldados, eeuu 8500
> no se rick...



Problemas de alucinación?

Rusia tiene los soldados dentro de Rusia ¿Ok?
EEUU envía los soldados a la frontera con Rusia ¿Así, qué tal?
¿Hay que dibujárselo?


----------



## mazuste (25 Ene 2022)

Si el Régimen imperial y sus presstiputes de la guerra en los medios de comunicación
han conseguido crear la impresión de un enfrentamiento militar que en realidad no existe,
podrán crear, con esa misma facilidad goebbeliana,la impresión de una escalada rusa
y una victoria mas que necesaria en la política exterior para el emperador desnudo..
Hasta ahí se ha llegado.


----------



## Tails (25 Ene 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Problemas de alucinación?
> 
> Rusia tiene los soldados dentro de Rusia ¿Ok?
> EEUU envía los soldados a la frontera con Rusia ¿Así, qué tal?
> ¿Hay que dibujárselo?



*








EE.UU. tiene a cerca de 8.500 soldados en alerta ante un posible despliegue, en medio de las tensiones con Rusia


Aproximadamente 8.500 soldados en EE.UU. están en alerta máxima de preparación, dijo el portavoz del Pentágono, John Kirby.




cnnespanol.cnn.com




*

Una opción que la administración de Biden considera es trasladar entre 1.000 y 5.000 soldados. Justamente, tanto* para apuntalar a los aliados de Europa del Este y el Báltico* como para que estén disponibles en caso de que sea necesario evacuar a ciudadanos estadounidenses, según un alto funcionario de defensa.

El objetivo de enviar refuerzos militares a Europa del Este sería proporcionar disuasión y tranquilizar a los aliados. *Tampoco hay ninguna sugerencia de que las tropas estadounidenses se desplegarán en Ucrania o participarán en funciones de combate.*


----------



## Marvelita (25 Ene 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Problemas de alucinación?
> 
> Rusia tiene los soldados dentro de Rusia ¿Ok?
> EEUU envía los soldados a la frontera con Rusia ¿Así, qué tal?
> ¿Hay que dibujárselo?



Si, por favor.

hay 100mil soldados rusos en la frontera con ukrania y polonia-ukrania-rusa; sumale a eso los guerrilleros prorrusos que aparecieron de la noche a la mañana en el este de ukrania y llevan ahi desde el 2014 en donde

Lo cierto es que esto es un quiero y no puedo, un se veia venir; el este y sur de Ukrania es rusa de idioma y culturalmente, no tiene sentido que pertenezca a Ukrania; el centro de ukrania el 60% de la poblacion es rusohablante. Es decir, es gente que no sabe ukraniano, por mucho que pueda sonar a ruso... es como castellanos y catalanes, pero a lo bestia... porque los catalenes por mucho que les joda son de cultura española, pero en ukrania no tienen nada que ver.. o muy poco.

Realmente lo que Rusia busca son puertos en el mar negro para tener un acceso directo al mediterraneo.
Creo que le saldria mas barato hacerse un canal desde el Caspio, porque las sanciones que les van a caer les van a hundir en la miseria salvo que china les saque del agujero.

A EEUU le viene de puta madre que rusia cierre el grifo del gas, lo mismo que argelia. Quizas aqui españa tenga algo de tajada que sacar... Si sanchez se pone a trabajar mas y a sacarse menos videos trabajando.


----------



## remosinganas (25 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Hamego,como haya una guerraza gorda se acabaron las mascarillas,las vacunas,las feministas,los LGTB,las pateras y todas las tonterias progres.
> 
> Las bolsas al infierno,los ahorros perdidos en las quiebras bancarias y leyes marciales para evitar disturbios.
> 
> Yo estoy ahora disfrutando de un vinito por si la semana que viene ya no se puede.



yo me hinche de fo...ar anoche, por si no vuelvo a tocar pelo...


----------



## remosinganas (25 Ene 2022)

se mascaaa...i was here


----------



## Cimbrel (25 Ene 2022)

AngloSión se quita la careta y ya mangonea y malmete dentro del destino de Europa, creandonos una guerra a las puertas.

trump era un fascista y 4 anyos dando la matraca. Jamás se habría llegado a esto con Trump. Jamás


----------



## remosinganas (25 Ene 2022)

que empiecen a volar los ICBM...


----------



## estrujillo (25 Ene 2022)

No te creas. Tenemos el orgullo gay, que no se como andan de preparados, pero todos llevan gorras de las SS y ropa de pinchos.


----------



## mazuste (25 Ene 2022)

La opción pausible es que EEUU nprecisa de un respiro. 
Necesitan una guerra imaginaria de la que puedan presumir
que asustaron al enemigo hasta someterlo
Visto que todas las reales las perdió Estados Unidos, pos eso...


----------



## Cosmopolita (25 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> A ver a ver... rusia ha movilizado 100000 soldados, eeuu 8500
> no se rick...



Rusia tiene unos 86 grupos tácticos de batallón en plena capacidad operativa.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spock (11 Feb 2022)

EEUU, Ucrania - Rusia:








Biden descarta enviar tropas a Ucrania porque sería "una guerra mundial" si EEUU y Rusia comienzan a dispararse


Por su parte, Rusia desmiente la evacuación de su personal diplomático en el país y acusa a EEUU de hacer una "campaña de desinformación a gran escala" sobre una posible invasión rusa de Ucrania | Cadena SER



cadenaser.com












EE UU pide a sus ciudadanos que abandonen Ucrania en un plazo máximo de 48 horas


Varios países se suman a esta medida ante el creciente temor a una invasión inmediata de Rusia



elpais.com












"Si Rusia y EE.UU. se empiezan a disparar unos a otros, habrá una guerra mundial": Biden afirma que no mandará tropas estadounidenses a Ucrania


El mandatario de EE.UU. afirmó que el presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, "es lo suficientemente inteligente para, de hecho, no hacer algo que afectaría negativamente a los ciudadanos estadounidenses".




actualidad.rt.com












Estados Unidos, Reino Unido y Países Bajos instan a sus ciudadanos a salir de Ucrania


Noruega, Japón y Corea del Sur, entre otros países, también se han sumado a esta petición. La Unión Europea, en cambio, dejará abandonar Ucrania al personal diplomático no esencial e indica que no se trata de una evacuación como tal




www.elconfidencial.com








__





Biden aconseja a los estadounidenses que se vayan "ahora" de Ucrania







www.telemadrid.es








__





Biden avisa de que EEUU "pondrá fin" al gasoducto europeo Nord Stream 2 si Rusia invade Ucrania - elEconomista.es






www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Feb 2022)

Los negocios de este cerdo y su hijo en Ucrania són más importantes que la estabilidad mundial, pero para eso lo han puesto tangando unas elecciones. Los banqueros usureros mafiosos que provocaron las otras dos guerras mundiales, quieren una tercera, supongo que les saldrá a cuenta de alguna forma, aunque yo no lo veo con un planeta carbonizado.


----------



## atardecer14 (11 Feb 2022)

La que ha liado Trump


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (11 Feb 2022)

Trump era el malo...


----------



## Spock (11 Feb 2022)

*EEUU - Ucrania:*








EEUU cree que Rusia podría invadir Ucrania antes del día 20 y pide a sus ciudadanos que salgan del país


El asesor de seguridad nacional de la Casa Blanca, Jake Sullivan, ha pedido la salida inmediata de los estadounidenses de Ucrania ante la escalada de tensión




www.elconfidencial.com












La OTAN avisa del "riesgo real" de una guerra en Ucrania y EEUU envía 220 toneladas de armamento


Joe Biden pide a sus compatriotas salir "ya" de Ucrania y Blinken avisa de que Rusia puede invadirla "en cualquier momento, incluso en los JJOO".




www.elespanol.com












EEUU alertó que Rusia podría invadir Ucrania “en cualquier momento” y pidió que los ciudadanos norteamericanos abandonen el país


Jake Sullivan, asesor de seguridad nacional de Joe Biden, resaltó: “Queremos ser claros, cualquier estadounidense debe dejar territorio ucraniano lo antes posible”




www.infobae.com












EEUU y Reino Unido piden a sus ciudadanos salir de Ucrania


El secretario de Estado, Anthony Blinken, asegura que el ataque ruso podría producirse "en cualquier momento"




amp.elperiodico.com












EEUU: "Rusia puede invadir Ucrania en cualquier momento"


Blinken, que pronunció estas palabras en Melbourne tras reunirse con sus homólogos de la India, Japón y Australia, recalcó que todos los ciudadanos estadounidenses que se encuentre




amp.expansion.com





*Reino Unido - Ucrania:*








Reino Unido pide a sus ciudadanos abandonar Ucrania "inmediatamente"


El Ministerio de Exteriores de Reino Unido ha pedido este viernes a sus ciudadanos abandonar Ucrania...




amp.europapress.es





*Unión Europea - Ucrania:*








La UE aconseja a su personal no esencial salir de Ucrania ante las advertencias de EEUU de un ataque inminente de Rusia


El presidente de EEUU, Joe Biden, participa en una conferencia con los presidentes de las instituciones comunitarios y algunos líderes de la UE para preparar la reacción ante un hipotético ataque ruso. "Es la hora de salir del país", dice EEUU




www.eldiario.es
 




*Israel - Ucrania:*








Israel evacúa a familias de diplomáticos y personal de embajada de Ucrania


Jerusalén, 11 feb (EFE).- Israel anunció hoy la evacuación de las familias de los diplomáticos y personal de su embajada en Ucrania "por el deterioro de la situación", cuando aumentan los temores a una acción militar rusa.




www.eldiarioalerta.com


----------



## workforfood (11 Feb 2022)

Va a haber guerra esto lleva planeado años. Los ucranianos no van a ceder su no ingreso en la OTAN con eso Rusia ya tiene legitimada la invasión, con el apoyo de China no se lo va a pensar dos veces.


----------



## workforfood (11 Feb 2022)

Estados Unidos ha conseguido que Ucrania no dé un paso atrás con el tema de su ingreso de la OTAN, por eso saben que va a haber guerra segura.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (11 Feb 2022)

La que está liando Trump


----------



## explorador (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## Azrael_II (11 Feb 2022)

Ahora si


----------



## silverwindow (11 Feb 2022)

Va a hacerlo..va a invadir otro pais..
Se va aliar gorda


----------



## wolfy (11 Feb 2022)

silverwindow dijo:


> Va a hacerlo..va a invadir otro pais..
> Se va aliar gorda



Algo parecido a lo que hizo EEUU con Guantánamo?


----------



## El DesPromotor (11 Feb 2022)

Esto no es Kuwait o Libia.


Esto es *RUSIA*. Un conflicto como el que no se ve en muchas décadas.


El Besaniñas chocheador y los que lo dirigen por detrás, están como una puta cabra o van a meternos en un lío del copón.

Y el Viruelo aplaudiendo y mandando fragatas en lugar de quedarse neutral como antaño, el subnormal de él.


----------



## Nefersen (12 Feb 2022)

Circo, circo y más circo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (12 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Circo, circo y más circo.



Me temo que no. Putin está llevando el órdago hasta el final. Por ahora los EEUU están poniendo únicamente calderilla en la apuesta, pueden retirarse cuando quieran sin perder mucho. Pero el ruso se está dejando UN PASTÓN en toda la movilización y además poniendo su prestigio de cara al resto en este asunto. Y no es el prestigio ante el resto del mundo lo que le preocupa sino ante su propia gente y sobre todo la mafia que por ahora le apoya y se muestra sumisa. Pero si lo perciben como alguien débil o derrotado, las cosas pueden cambiar y mucho para él.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (12 Feb 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Biden ha hablado con los principales líderes Europeos. Me imagino que alguno de ellos se encargará de enviar un WhatsApp a Mr. Sánchez.
> 
> *Si vis pacem, para bellum*



A ver si se matan a fuego cruzado ambos joder.


*AMERICA IS BACK!!!!!*


----------



## Mabuse (12 Feb 2022)

NATO Secretary General addresses Russia’s military build-up in and around Ukraine with UK Prime Minister Johnson


NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg welcomed Prime Minister of the United Kingdom, Boris Johnson, at NATO headquarters, today (10 February 2022). The two leaders addressed Russia’s military build-up in and around Ukraine.




www.nato.int





El último párrafo es muy preocupante, me recuerda a South Park.


----------



## Nefersen (12 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Me temo que no. Putin está llevando el órdago hasta el final. Por ahora los EEUU están poniendo únicamente calderilla en la apuesta, pueden retirarse cuando quieran sin perder mucho. Pero el ruso se está dejando UN PASTÓN en toda la movilización y además poniendo su prestigio de cara al resto en este asunto. Y no es el prestigio ante el resto del mundo lo que le preocupa sino ante su propia gente y sobre todo la mafia que por ahora le apoya y se muestra sumisa. Pero si lo perciben como alguien débil o derrotado, las cosas pueden cambiar y mucho para él.



La únicas dos cosa que podría forzarle a intervenir son:

a) Que Ucrania ataque el Dombass. (La razón por la que Putin explica que ha reunido tropas es porque los ucranianos -esto no se dice- están acumulando tropas en las fronteras del Dombass, en violación de los acuerdos de Kiev). 

b) Que la Otan anuncie que Ucrania va a entrar en la Otan. En ese caso, Putin ya ha dicho que reconocerá la independencia del Dombass, lo que puede suponer a medio plazo su anexión. 

Yo no veo que se vayan a producir ninguna de las dos cosas por dos razones:

1) Ucrania no se va a atrever a atacar si no cuenta con la Otan detrás, y eso está claro que no va a ser. Biden lo ha dejado claro, que no está dispuesto a una guerra contra Rusia. 

2) La Otan no va a admitir a Ucrania porque está claro el peligro que supone de vernos involucrados en una III guerra mundial, y ninguno de los socios europeos está por la labor, ya que supondría su desaparición física.


----------



## MICROLITO (12 Feb 2022)

-
Es curioso,.. ya no hay pancartasb ni dibujos de misiles.. estaran celebrando las nominaciones.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (12 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> La únicas dos cosa que podría forzarle a intervenir son:
> 
> a) Que Ucrania ataque el Dombass. (La razón por la que Putin explica que ha reunido tropas es porque los ucranianos -esto no se dice- están acumulando tropas en las fronteras del Dombass, en violación de los acuerdos de Kiev).
> 
> ...



A ver lo que me estás diciendo es que van a ceder ante las exigencias de Putin. Pues a ver si eso es así claro que no hay guerra.

Pero en ese caso a que viene entonces toda esta tontada por parte de EEUU. Es absurdo si pensaban dejar las cosas como estaban antes.


----------



## Nefersen (12 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> A ver lo que me estás diciendo es que van a ceder ante las exigencias de Putin. Pues a ver si eso es así claro que no hay guerra.
> 
> Pero en ese caso a que viene entonces toda esta tontada por parte de EEUU. Es absurdo si pensaban dejar las cosas como estaban antes.



No es absurdo, cuando ves las encuestas de Biden. Necesita un enemigo externo para intentar concitar cierta empatía. Por ahí empezó todo este circo. No lo ha conseguido y por eso ahora están intentado salir sin que se note demasiado. Cuando Putin no ataque dirán que no lo ha hecho porque la "disuasión" ha funcionado.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> La únicas dos cosa que podría forzarle a intervenir son:
> 
> a) Que Ucrania ataque el Dombass. (La razón por la que Putin explica que ha reunido tropas es porque los ucranianos -esto no se dice- están acumulando tropas en las fronteras del Dombass, en violación de los acuerdos de Kiev).
> 
> ...



Estas sobrevalorando a los sucnormales psicopatas que andan por el deep state. Gusanazeo. Esta gente ha perdido el sentido de la realidad y se cree tocado pro la mano De Dios. Habría que ejecutarlos a todos, pero por el momento están ahí mandando sobre el que se mea cuando ve a un niño


----------



## Nefersen (12 Feb 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Estas sobrevalorando a los sucnormales psicopatas que andan por el deep state. Gusanazeo. Esta gente ha perdido el sentido de la realidad y se cree tocado pro la mano De Dios. Habría que ejecutarlos a todos, pero por el momento están ahí mandando sobre el que se mea cuando ve a un niño



Una de las características de los psicópatas es la inteligencia.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (12 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> No es absurdo, cuando ves las encuestas de Biden. Necesita un enemigo externo para intentar concitar cierta empatía. Por ahí empezó todo este circo. No lo ha conseguido y por eso ahora están intentado salir sin que se note demasiado. Cuando Putin no ataque dirán que no lo ha hecho porque la "disuasión" ha funcionado.



¿Y hacer caer las bolsas o lo que toque solo por remontar un poco en las encuestas a un tipo que ya se sabe amortizado? Más aún cuando una amenaza de guerra no creo que sea precisamente lo mejor para seducir a sus bases demócratas y progres.

Para colmo le está dando a Trump la baza de ser el tipo sensato, pacífico y conciliador.

Sinceramente lo veo una apuesta demasiado arriesgada o elevada para que todo se resuma en una simple campaña para promocionar a un espantapájaros como Biden que solo está ahí por el rechazo que provoca Trump a muchos progres y porque el sistema electoral americano es una chapuza que provoca vergüenza ajena.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Una de las características de los psicópatas es la inteligencia.



Ya, pero estos son gilipollas de Disney, se han creído sus estúpidas películas. 

No hay posibilidad de ganar de hecho ya han pedido pero aún no lo ven. Les queda provocar la destrucción del mundo.

Espero que los maten antes . A ellos y sus familias hasta el 5 grado de consanguíneos. Es por un bien mucho mayor


----------



## Nefersen (12 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿Y hacer caer las bolsas o lo que toque solo por remontar un poco en las encuestas a un tipo que ya se sabe amortizado? Más aún cuando una amenaza de guerra no creo que sea precisamente lo mejor para seducir a sus bases demócratas y progres.
> 
> Para colmo le está dando a Trump la baza de ser el tipo sensato, pacífico y conciliador.
> 
> Sinceramente lo veo una apuesta demasiado arriesgada o elevada para que todo se resuma en una simple campaña para promocionar a un espantapájaros como Biden que solo está ahí por el rechazo que provoca Trump a muchos progres y porque el sistema electoral americano es una chapuza que provoca vergüenza ajena.



La caída de las bolsas es una gran oportunidad de ganar dinero para quien sabe invertir, y desde luego, no es por la guerra, sino por la inflación y la previsible subida de tipos. A las bolsas le gusta la guerra.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (12 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> La caída de las bolsas es una gran oportunidad de ganar dinero para quien sabe invertir, y desde luego, no es por la guerra, sino por la inflación y la previsible subida de tipos. A las bolsas le gusta la guerra.



Tú lo has dicho. Unos POCOS, no una mayoría. No parece que esa sea la mejor opción para ganarte un amplio apoyo popular. Los jugadores o especuladores en bolsa no creo que entren en toda esta ecuación.

En este caso esta guerra no creo que le gustase a NADIE, ni en Europa, ni en EEUU. Por tanto si realmente todo esto es un circo por una mera cuestión de política menor americana, es casi más preocupante porque demuestra que no solo es el presidente que está gagá, sino que la casa blanca está llena de auténticos imbéciles.


----------



## Nefersen (12 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Tú lo has dicho. Unos POCOS, no una mayoría. No parece que esa sea la mejor opción para ganarte un amplio apoyo popular. Los jugadores o especuladores en bolsa no creo que entren en toda esta ecuación.
> 
> En este caso esta guerra no creo que le gustase a NADIE, ni en Europa, ni en EEUU. Por tanto si realmente todo esto es un circo por una mera cuestión de política menor americana, es casi más preocupante porque demuestra que no solo es el presidente que está gagá, sino que la casa blanca está llena de auténticos imbéciles.



La Casa Blanca intenta los trucos que están en el libro de instrucciones. Desde hace más de 100 años, las guerra imperiales crean una ola de simpatía y unidad en torno al Presidente. Pero es cierto que eso ya no ocurre como antes. Después de los fracasos de Irak y Afganistán, la gente ya está un poco quemada como toda esa idea de ejercer de "policía del mundo". No ha funcionado y por eso están echando para atrás.

Lo que subyace detrás de toda esta crisis es el gaseoducto ruso a Alemania, y el interés de EEUU de impedir ese acuerdo; no Ucrania, que no es sino una excusa. Están intentando provocar para que Putin cometa un error, y de esa manera justificar el "bloqueo" al Nord Stream. Por eso Alemania está tan poco colaborativa.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (12 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> La Casa Blanca intenta los trucos que están en el libro de instrucciones. Desde hace más de 100 años, las guerra imperiales crean una ola de simpatía y unidad en torno al Presidente. Pero es cierto que eso ya no ocurre como antes. Después de los fracasos de Irak y Afganistán, la gente ya está un poco quemada como toda esa idea de ejercer de "policía del mundo". No ha funcionado y por eso están echando para atrás.
> 
> Lo que subyace detrás de toda esta crisis es el gaseoducto ruso a Alemania, y el interés de EEUU de impedir ese acuerdo; no Ucrania, que no es sino una excusa. Están intentando provocar para que Putin cometa un error, y de esa manera justificar el "bloqueo" al Nord Stream. Por eso Alemania está tan poco colaborativa.



Vale, por ahí sí. Eso sí lo compro. Que haya una razón económica de primer nivel o geoestratégica. Pero claro ¿En serio esta es la mejor táctica?

Porque si se trata de enmierdar para siempre la posibilidad de una "entente ruso-alemana" ¿No sería realmente mucho mejor provocar la guerra?


----------



## Kreonte (12 Feb 2022)

El DesPromotor dijo:


> Esto no es Kuwait o Libia.
> 
> 
> Esto es *RUSIA*. Un conflicto como el que no se ve en muchas décadas.
> ...



Amigo, el ruso está medio loco, los chinos le siguen los pasos. No hay más. Si hay terceros por detrás moviendo los hilos es lo de menos. El caso es que querer conquistar y anexionar un país viola toda convención internacional. ¿Son unos hdp los EEUU? Si, pero el que está liando todo es el ruso.


----------



## Zappa (12 Feb 2022)

Hace muuuuuuchos años que no oigo a los líderes de los países con más ICBMs del planeta hablar abierta y alegremente de aniquilación total, guerra sin ganadores, y cosas por el estilo.

Espero, DE VERDAD, que sea ruido de sables, todo quede en nada y sigamos más o menos como hasta ahora.

Pero esto es muy serio, Putin se la ha sacado DEL TODO, y está en modo Kruschev de la era soviética, que cada dos por tres les decía a los EEUU que pronto llegaba el fin para el imperialismo, y que vivían bajo una luna soviética cuando lo del Sputnik.

Y ya no tenemos a Eisenhower o Nixon al frente de EEUU, tenemos a un viejo zumbado que no pinta nada, y a una panda de locos en el pentágono con ganas de una última aventura militar por el control del planeta.

Porque saben que es ahora o nunca.

China es imparable en lo económico, y EEUU está en una situación muy jodida, y muy parecida a la de la URSS.

Se han gastado TODO lo habido y por haber, han aumentado su inflación a niveles estratosféricos... ¿para qué?
Para mantener la maquinaria militar más bestial de la historia.

¿Y ahora, qué? ¿A hundirse en la hiperinflación en dos o tres años y ver como China se los come en una o dos décadas?
¿Para qué ha servido entonces gastar la monstruosidad que gastan en defensa?

Estamos en el momento crítico de la Trampa de Tucídices.





__





Trampa de Tucídides - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## silverwindow (12 Feb 2022)

Putin ha llegado demasiado lejos para retirarse ahora.

Incels niño-ratas aplaudiendo una guerra en Europa,sin tener ni puta idea de lo que pueda pasar,esto no es call of duty atontados.

Lo vais sufrir economicamente,si ed que no se escapa un pepino ruso y volatiliza a vuestras mamis.


----------



## Tales90 (12 Feb 2022)

Que locura, esperemos que todo sea ruido y no pase nada. Aunque viendo los psicópatas y enfermos mentales que nos dirigen esto pinta mal.


----------



## silverwindow (12 Feb 2022)

Hay una linia roja,y esa es invadir otro pais y anexionarlo.
Hasta ahora solo habia juego de soldaditos de la otan,movilizar tropas, pero nada mas.

Invadir y anexionar otro pais (nada de paises de mierda de follacabras y pastores) ,un pais en el corazon de Europa,es algo MUY MUY Serio.


Esto puede ser el inicio de la 3era.


----------



## Kreonte (12 Feb 2022)

silverwindow dijo:


> Hay una linia roja,y esa es invadir otro pais y anexionarlo.
> Hasta ahora solo habia juego de soldaditos de la otan,movilizar tropas, pero nada mas.
> 
> Invadir y anexionar otro pais (nada de paises de mierda de follacabras y pastores) ,un pais en el corazon de Europa,es algo MUY MUY Serio.
> ...



Europa no tiene el suficiente arrojo para hacerle frente y USA como mucho mandaría armamento. Yo no sé qué AS bajo la manga tiene Putin. ¿Funcionan las bombitas nucleares de Francia?¿Los rusos han descubierto la forma de neutralizarlas? Nadie va a una guerra con el conocimiento de poder ser destruido. En arsenal convencional creo q estamos parejos o somos superiores...pero el ruso o bien sabe q no va a haber bombitas, o bien, y lo más probable, sabe que estamos divididos y que no va a haber una defensa en común.


----------



## workforfood (12 Feb 2022)

Lo mal que debe de estar Ucrania para fiarse de Estados Unidos.


----------



## Zappa (12 Feb 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Europa no tiene el suficiente arrojo para hacerle frente y USA como mucho mandaría armamento. Yo no sé qué AS bajo la manga tiene Putin. ¿Funcionan las bombitas nucleares de Francia?¿Los rusos han descubierto la forma de neutralizarlas? Nadie va a una guerra con el conocimiento de poder ser destruido. En arsenal convencional creo q estamos parejos o somos superiores...pero el ruso o bien sabe q no va a haber bombitas, o bien, y lo más probable, sabe que estamos divididos y que no va a haber una defensa en común.



La única forma de "ganar" una guerra nuclear es atacando primero, y asegurándote de que el sistema de Mano del Hombre Muerto del enemigo no esté operativo. Esto segundo no es seguro que exista en Rusia, pero se sospecha que si.

Putin lleva mucho tiempo diciendo que no permitirá que EEUU siga expandiéndose, porque el tiempo de respuesta, en caso de un primer ataque, se recorta cada vez más, y el equilibrio MAD se está resquebrajando.

El escudo antimisiles de EEUU es muy preocupante para Putin.

Si de alguna forma sus analistas le han informado de que en tres o cuatro años de expansión OTAN, el equilibrio de fuerzas se inclina, DEFINITVAMENTE, a favor de la OTAN, su formación de agente soviético le habrá puesto los cojones de corbata, literalmente, porque es el fin de la paz que tenemos desde los 50.

Recordemos, además, que la ratificación del tratado START, que se lleva haciendo desde la era Bush Padre-Gorbachev, no se ha renovado en esta última ocasión.

Así que algo va a pasar antes o después con toda esta puta mierda.


----------

